# Warm Season Lawn Photos | 2017



## Ware




----------



## Alan

I have no shame, so I'll go first:


----------



## Ware

Mine has these pesky irrigation trenches everywhere - otherwise it doesn't look too bad. #stillearly


----------



## J_nick

Thanks Alan I didn't want to start it off with the state my yard is in right now. Beginning stages of a renovation so it looks like trash. Hopefully by the end of the year I will be adding some quality content. You can follow it here if you'd like.


----------



## MarkV

Not the prettiest but it's mine.


----------



## Redtenchu

In no real order, just some pictures from earlier this month.


----------



## jbrown

This was Tuesday, its ugly I know, but it will be beautiful in a few monts.

Side of house

Back of house



JB


----------



## tbdh20

jbrown said:


> This was Tuesday, its ugly I know, but it will be beautiful in a few monts.
> 
> Side of house
> 
> Back of house
> 
> 
> 
> JB


I see it JB, nice work early season!


----------



## SimonR

Some pics from earlier in the week. 0.400" bench HOC. Color holding for now, but lots of rain this week so it will be downhill from here.


----------



## SimonR

Redtenchu said:


> In no real order, just some pictures from earlier this month.


Looks great Red, absolutely crushing the neighbors. How do you get the big picture preview on the thread?


----------



## Redtenchu

SimonR said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no real order, just some pictures from earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Red, absolutely crushing the neighbors. How do you get the big picture preview on the thread?
Click to expand...

Use the direct link option from Postimage,org and then select the img button from above or type out [img-] "link" [/img-] around the link without the dashes.


----------



## Ware

SimonR said:


> ...How do you get the big picture preview on the thread?


Pretty Pictures???


----------



## Brodgers88

Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon


----------



## GrassDaddy

Redtenchu said:


> In no real order, just some pictures from earlier this month.


That edge!!


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon


Wow!  :thumbup:


----------



## southernguy311

HitEmTrue said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new neighbors yard man hasn't watched me mow, but he spends at least 5 minutes staring and touching my grass on the border of our yards every time he comes by. I like to think he appreciates it, but it's borderline creepy kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> too funny!
> 
> I have you posted pics this year? Surely you have...I'll find them.
Click to expand...

I'm still in the "getting there" phase, but looks ok considering soil temps are still <80 and despite 0" of rain in April.

Taken this afternoon when I got home from work. 


3 weeks ago when I verticut 3 directions. 


10 days ago


----------



## Brodgers88

Ware said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware!


----------



## lagerman72

Brodgers88 said:


> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon


That is awesome!!! Great job


----------



## lagerman72

Probably a good day to backlap... Just snapped these


----------



## Alan

Grow grass, grow!!







Added a couple of the back:


----------



## MrMeaner

Brodgers88 said:


> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon


Wow, the grass almost look fake!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Coach8

Front/side yard at 5/8"


----------



## Killbuzz

Lawn has really started to take off ever since I started using my new mower. I'm two weeks away from leveling.


----------



## dfw_pilot

You're killing it BuzzKillington-KillBuzz. Love it!

Welcome to TLF.


----------



## wardconnor

Killbuzz said:


> Lawn has really started to take off ever since I started using my new mower. I'm two weeks away from leveling.


Welcome to The Lawn Forum.

Your yard looks impressive. Thanks for posting these pictures.

You are going to love the results you will get from your lawn leveling project. It is back breaking work but well worth it in the end. Please document it for the rest of us to see.


----------



## Killbuzz

wardconnor said:


> You are going to love the results you will get from your lawn leveling project. It is back breaking work but well worth it in the end. Please document it for the rest of us to see.


I've bribed about eight of my co-workers with BBQ so they are going to help me out.  I'll take plenty of pics and hopefully I can do some sort of time lapse.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Killbuzz said:


> Lawn has really started to take off ever since I started using my new mower. I'm two weeks away from leveling.


Welcome and Great lawn!! You should give us your thoughts on that sweet mower! Cost, where did you purchase it, etc.


----------



## Spammage

First, a big shout out to Ware for bringing me to the dark side. I have been working crazy hours and somehow missed that everyone bailed on me until about a week or so ago. I wondered where everyone disappeared to.

Anyway, to the point of the thread.





Doing well so far at 5/8", I will just have to see how long I can keep it there. Those dog spots in the back are driving me crazy.


----------



## Mightyquinn

the yard is looking great Spammage! For the dog spots, can you train your dog to pee in one spot so that it doesn't affect the rest of the lawn? I'm doing that with mine now as I too have a lot of spots that need to fill in.


----------



## fp_911

I'm going to mow in about an hour so here is a pre-mow photo. This is exactly one week after the last haircut. 


I'll post an after pic later.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> I've bribed about eight of my co-workers with BBQ so they are going to help me out.  I'll take plenty of pics and hopefully I can do some sort of time lapse.


Wow, a leveling job with 8 extra people would be great!

Also interested in learning more about your mower/verticutter attachment. You should definitely start a dedicated thread about it in the equipment subforum! :thumbup:


----------



## Brodgers88

lagerman72 said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome!!! Great job
Click to expand...




MrMeaner said:


> Wow, the grass almost look fake!! That is awesome!!


Thanks guys! Awesome looking turf Killbuzz, Spammage, Coach8!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Iriasj2009 said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn has really started to take off ever since I started using my new mower. I'm two weeks away from leveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and Great lawn!! You should give us your thoughts on that sweet mower! Cost, where did you purchase it, etc.
Click to expand...

I think he got it at SuperSod. Allett Reel Mowers


----------



## AdamC

Coming to the end of the season here for warm season lawns, I can tell I'm going to love this thread. Nothing like the look of a good looking and well maintained bermuda lawn. Keep up the great work guys


----------



## fp_911

Here is a photo after yesterday's mowing session. Unfortunately I took this before blowing away my grass clippings so excuse the sidewalk mess.


----------



## HitEmTrue

Ware said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my backyard after mowing this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Wow is right!

Great lawns, folks!


----------



## MarkV

Little by little.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Mightyquinn said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn has really started to take off ever since I started using my new mower. I'm two weeks away from leveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and Great lawn!! You should give us your thoughts on that sweet mower! Cost, where did you purchase it, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he got it at SuperSod. Allett Reel Mowers
Click to expand...

Yea that's where I saw it. I'm thinking about getting one too! I need something a bit more maneuverable and light weight for my backyard (coming 2018). It's hard to mow something like this with a greensmower.


----------



## Shuffinator

Today!


----------



## southernguy311

Soil temps almost to 80


----------



## Coach8

Other yard ready to host Regional playoff games tomorrow.


----------



## Redtenchu

The front corners of my property have seen better days!


----------



## Pete1313

Redtenchu said:


> The front corners of my property have seen better days!


But the rest is looking really good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Pete1313 said:


> But the rest is looking really good! :thumbsup:


Thanks Pete! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks, glad to be here!


----------



## J_nick

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks, glad to be here!


Glad you're here Pete. Did you bring your reel mower? :lol:

You still planning a Reno in the fall?


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks, glad to be here!


Hey Pete, what's the update if any on your leveling coring project? I got booted over there and could not ask you.


----------



## Pete1313

J_nick said:


> Did you bring your reel mower? :lol:
> 
> You still planning a Reno in the fall?


Oh I brought it!  
I am. The old northern mix can't handle the low cut heights. These next 2 weekends I'll be working on getting the irrigation ready and once that project is done I'll be all in for a full reno.



wardconnor said:


> Hey Pete, what's the update if any on your leveling coring project? I got booted over there and could not ask you.


I made a drag setup that I think will work well and I'll post it up on this site soon. I'm currently working on getting my aerator fitted with some 3/4" tines instead of the 1/2" ones. The main goals this year will be to use the aerator and drag for seed bed prep and smoothing. I'll probably aerate to 10% affected surface area and then drag it smooth and then repeat that a few times after I kill the lawn and before seed down. If it works well I will incorporate it into a yearly plan(although maybe only 5% affected surface area each time) as a "Poor Man's Topdressing" that I hope will smooth out the yard over time without having to use sand across 38K of turf.


----------



## bwatso01

My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA


----------



## lagerman72

bwatso01 said:


> My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA


Very nicely greening up! Looking good


----------



## GrassDaddy

Wow that is super neat!


----------



## Ware

bwatso01 said:


> My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA


Very nice. Welcome to The Lawn Forum! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

bwatso01 said:


> My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA


How long have you had the TifSport? Just curious as I think you are the first person I've seen that had a full lawn of it. Looks awesome BTW!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shuffinator

Coach8 said:


> Other yard ready to host Regional playoff games tomorrow.


Deer creek?


----------



## J_nick

Shuffinator said:


> Coach8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other yard ready to host Regional playoff games tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deer creek?
Click to expand...

Piedmont I believe


----------



## southernguy311




----------



## MarkV

southernguy311 said:


>


Your neighbor must dislike you a lot. That's some domination there.


----------



## Ware

Yeah, that's looking fantastic.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

North side of the house's St Augustine was hit hard by the winter weeds. I learned my lesson there. Hit it hard with some Atrazine about two weeks ago and am really happy with the results. Too bad the stuff is so toxic.


----------



## HoosierHound

Looking good. What's the HOC for the St. Augustine?


----------



## gwolf64




----------



## Ware

I'm jealous of all these great looking lawns. :nod:


----------



## southernguy311

MarkV said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your neighbor must dislike you a lot. That's some domination there.
Click to expand...

Lol neighbor is 90 and doesn't care. I just try my best to keep her weeds from creeping into my turf. The other side is similar.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

HoosierHound said:


> Looking good. What's the HOC for the St. Augustine?


My last cut was Monday I think, and it was either 2-3/4 or 3-1/4. With these weeds I've had that should die off as it gets warmer, I've cut as low as 2-1/4 this season trying to beat them back and give the grass some light. When it gets hot I'm planning to keep it around 3-3/4, possibly going up to 4-1/4 if everything goes well.


----------



## bwatso01

Mightyquinn said:


> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had the TifSport? Just curious as I think you are the first person I've seen that had a full lawn of it. Looks awesome BTW!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I installed 44 pallets of the sod in spring 2004...so 13 years running and it has been superb every year since install.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> I'm jealous of all these great looking lawns. :nod:


+1


----------



## Shuffinator

bwatso01 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TifSport Hybrid bermuda after a fresh cut last week...greening up nicely this 17' spring in GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had the TifSport? Just curious as I think you are the first person I've seen that had a full lawn of it. Looks awesome BTW!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I installed 44 pallets of the sod in spring 2004...so 13 years running and it has been superb every year since install.
Click to expand...

You say "44 pallets" like it's nothing. By any chance do you have pictures from that? Yard looks GREAT


----------



## southernguy311

Forty.

Four.

Pallets.

:shock:


----------



## bwatso01

Shuffinator said:


> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had the TifSport? Just curious as I think you are the first person I've seen that had a full lawn of it. Looks awesome BTW!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I installed 44 pallets of the sod in spring 2004...so 13 years running and it has been superb every year since install.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You say "44 pallets" like it's nothing. By any chance do you have pictures from that? Yard looks GREAT
Click to expand...

Haha...44 pallets was a chore but I had some good help and we did it over a weekend back in 04. Here is a couple of more pics from when dormant back in March 17' and 1 from the backyard. I have a big Great Dane that like to dig and wreak havoc in the back so it is not as tight as the front...but still in good shape considering. I will see if i can find some more pics over the years to chronicle the history of the lawn.


----------



## bwatso01

Also...we have a family lakehouse on Lake Jackson in GA and we have St. Augustine down there and it does really well too. It can be a chore to keep up 2 yards...but I enjoy being outside and taking care of the properties.


----------



## bwatso01

More pics of TifSport Bermuda front and side yard over the years!


----------



## SGrabs33

Wishing the rest of my yard was looking like my hellstrip.


----------



## skiwhe

2 1/2 weeks after dethatching. A couple more weeks should make it look like new!


----------



## Redtenchu

My favorite part of the weekend is that 11-2 window of sunshine that really makes the yard pop!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Yard looks Amazing Red!! The poop stain on the right is going away 

That is a great time to take a picture!


----------



## Alan

+1 on your yard Red. Shame on your neighbors...lol


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> The poop stain on the right is going away


 :rofl:


----------



## Brodgers88

Looks awesome Red!


----------



## southernguy311

Looking good everyone


----------



## bwatso01

Very nice Red...total neighbor domination!


----------



## j4c11

Y'all can stop posting pictures now, you're leading me into temptation 

@Redtenchu
What Bermuda cultivar is that? I love the cyan/blue tones.


----------



## J_nick

j4c11 said:


> Y'all can stop posting pictures now, you're leading me into temptation
> 
> @Redtenchu
> What Bermuda cultivar is that? I love the cyan/blue tones.


I believe he has U3 Bermuda


----------



## southernguy311

This evening after mowing. Primo seems to be doing its job.


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all can stop posting pictures now, you're leading me into temptation
> 
> @Redtenchu
> What Bermuda cultivar is that? I love the cyan/blue tones.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he has U3 Bermuda
Click to expand...

U3 is my best guess, the sod was put down 6 years before we moved in. The builder could only tell me he purchased "Bermuda sod." Based on the overall quality of the homes here I'm sure it was the cheapest sod he could find.

Before I knew any better, I put down a bag of Scott's Bermuda Seed. Not sure what all was in the bag, or how much germinated.


----------



## Redtenchu

Well, I'm a little embarrassed.  

I was sitting here thinking about the total pounds of Milo I've applied over the past 3-4 years and it dawned on me... I sprayed PGR with Blue Tracker Dye on Friday... So the color in my last picture is not 100% accurate, the blue haze is fake!

My apologies, but if you know me from other sites, there should be no question more pictures will be incoming long after the dye is gone!


----------



## AdamC

Oh well, no big deal. Your lawn still looks great! Certainly much better than your two neighbours' lawns. Do they compliment you often?


----------



## SGrabs33

How dare you try and pass an "enhanced" lawn picture by us :lol: :lol: :lol:

The lawn is looking great!


----------



## Redtenchu

AdamC said:


> Oh well, no big deal. Your lawn still looks great! Certainly much better than your two neighbours' lawns. Do they compliment you often?


Yes, they are nice about it. Its a joke between us all now. I'm the crazy lawn guy... Always outside mowing, edging, pulling weeds, hand aerating, watering and *spraying*.


----------



## j4c11

Redtenchu said:


> Well, I'm a little embarrassed.
> 
> I was sitting here thinking about the total pounds of Milo I've applied over the past 3-4 years and it dawned on me... I sprayed PGR with Blue Tracker Dye on Friday... So the color in my last picture is not 100% accurate, the blue haze is fake!
> 
> My apologies, but if you know me from other sites, there should be no question more pictures will be incoming long after the dye is gone!


Haha no worries, it still looks fantastic. But I think I'm going to get some dye and start spraying to troll my neighbor :shock:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> My favorite part of the weekend is that 11-2 window of sunshine that really makes the yard pop!


Looking clean! Almost looks like celebration haha


----------



## southernguy311

Oh sure Red, use that mid day Sun and lawn dye to make yourself look good. I see how it is.

Meanwhile, my picture from yesterday was shaded and dye free.


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> Meanwhile, my picture from yesterday was shaded and dye free.


SG311, you dah real MVP!


----------



## southernguy311

Just kidding with you of course because you deserve all the accolades. Your front lawn is set up for showing off with the angle towards the street and all. Of course with that comes other issues as you know.

I'm actually very happy with where I'm at this year since April was so dry. I'm also happy my lawn is disease free as opposed to last year when I had Pythium and Melting Out to battle just as the turf was starting to really wake up.


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> Just kidding with you


Yes, no doubt about it!


----------



## Alan




----------



## lagerman72

Strolled across the street and took a "red" styled picture for a slightly different view.



And I have a couple of drone pictures I'm waiting for my son to send over to me. Hopefully they'll be decent.


----------



## J_nick

Dang lagerman! Red style and Red quality, looks awesome keep up the good work


----------



## Pete1313

You warm season guys with all your beautiful close mowed lawns... I'm so jealous.. :sorry:


----------



## IamNorby

New here, was never into making the lawn look good until recently and came across this site. I have been lurking for a while and have decided to do a complete makeover starting June. I currently have common bermuda. Located South Texas, Where water is rare.


----------



## Ware

IamNorby said:


> New here, was never into making the lawn look good until recently and came across this site. I have been lurking for a while and have decided to do a complete makeover starting June. I currently have common bermuda. Located South Texas, Where water is rare.


Welcome! We're glad you're here!


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> Dang lagerman! Red style and Red quality, looks awesome keep up the good work


What he said


----------



## IamNorby

Ware said:


> IamNorby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New here, was never into making the lawn look good until recently and came across this site. I have been lurking for a while and have decided to do a complete makeover starting June. I currently have common bermuda. Located South Texas, Where water is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! We're glad you're here!
Click to expand...

Thanks same here, I needed a push.


----------



## bwatso01

A little mid-week trim and stripe up on the TS Bermuda! Mine usually peaks with best color in early June...so those pics are coming soon!


----------



## Shuffinator

Just a quick morning cut


----------



## lagerman72

Drone pic for fun. You can see in the middle where it's still growing...and the wife enjoying a beer


----------



## nagol

That's awesome


----------



## Ware

+1, very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## tbdh20

lagerman72 said:


> Drone pic for fun. You can see in the middle where it's still growing...and the wife enjoying a beer


The next piece of equipment for lawn care! Awesome pic!


----------



## lagerman72

Thanks all! They are certainly good fun


----------



## southernguy311

Borrowed some of that striping sun from Red and Lagerman today


----------



## Redtenchu

Very Nice Pictures! Still very early in the season too!


----------



## wardconnor

lagerman72 said:


> Drone pic for fun. You can see in the middle where it's still growing...and the wife enjoying a beer


Hey are you cutting double fat stripes? I am betting you are. That looks fantastic. I bet you LOVE cutting around that fire hydrant.


----------



## lagerman72

southernguy311 said:


> Borrowed some of that striping sun from Red and Lagerman today


Yes!!!! Looks great!


----------



## lagerman72

wardconnor said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drone pic for fun. You can see in the middle where it's still growing...and the wife enjoying a beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey are you cutting double fat stripes? I am betting you are. That looks fantastic. I bet you LOVE cutting around that fire hydrant.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I am. It's something I learned a few years back and can't stop doing it. I love the look of them and yeah, the fire hydrant... who knew when you pick out a lot you could MISS something like that (it is a treat to mow around).


----------



## SimonR

Looking through some pics today of my 2016/17 lawn journey. Apart from the neighbours tree leaves, I think I am happy with this photo, Which is an unusual feeling as I am normally only happy when I am unhappy with the lawn..


----------



## MarkV

Making progress.


----------



## fp_911

I usually take a photo from either the front of the house or facing towards the home. Today I captured the view from my driveway to the front lawn. I mowed last on Monday so it'll be due for another cut either today or tomorrow (see if I can get away with that on Mother's Day!)


----------



## fp_911

SimonR said:


> Looking through some pics today of my 2016/17 lawn journey. Apart from the neighbours tree leaves, I think I am happy with this photo, Which is an unusual feeling as I am normally only happy when I am unhappy with the lawn..


That's not grass, it's carpet!


----------



## Redtenchu

Here is my weekly update picture. I'm certain the Blue dye is all gone. :mrgreen:


----------



## SGrabs33

Primo last Sunday and cooler temps this week so I wasn't taking off too much today.


----------



## southernguy311

SGrabs,

Are those pet stains? Female?

I have 3 50-60 lb female dogs so those look very familiar.


----------



## SGrabs33

southernguy311 said:


> SGrabs,
> 
> Are those pet stains? Female?
> 
> I have 3 50-60 lb female dogs so those look very familiar.


Ha yeah. 45ish Lb Male Australian Shepard. He does go a descent amount in the mulch but every now and then pees in the yard. I need to train him a little better.


----------



## tbdh20

Redtenchu said:


> Here is my weekly update picture. I'm certain the Blue dye is all gone. :mrgreen:


As yellow as the yard looks you should reapply Blue


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Here is my weekly update picture. I'm certain the Blue dye is all gone. :mrgreen:


Awesome pics guys! Red, what HOC are you at?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Red raised his BHOC to 0.300.


----------



## Iriasj2009

dfw_pilot said:


> Red raised his BHOC to 0.300.


Got it!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Morning dew look is my favorite


----------



## bretben55

Cut from yesterday, at bench HOC of 5/8".


----------



## Alan

Tracking progress.


----------



## Spammage

Zoysia is really enjoying the 90 degree days we are having. Still at 5/8" bench and put down primo on Sunday for first app of the year.


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Zoysia is really enjoying the 90 degree days we are having. Still at 5/8" bench and put down primo on Sunday for first app of the year.


That looks amazing!


----------



## Redtenchu

A picture with some hail yesterday!


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> A picture with some hail yesterday!


Or some super slow release fert :shocked:


----------



## Spammage

Went a little heavy on the fert there Red...


----------



## dfw_pilot

I hate it when my lawn has dandruff. Head and Shoulders should help.


----------



## Ware

dfw_pilot said:


> I hate it when my lawn has dandruff. Head and Shoulders should help.


Baby shampoo... Head & Shoulders... what next, Rogaine? :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lol. You guys tricked me into reading a warm season grass post. I had to find out what "dandruff" had to do with grass.


----------



## southernguy311

Spammage said:


> Went a little heavy on the fert there Red...


Prill size SGN 2000


----------



## Redtenchu

Lol, you guys are sooooooo  funny!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ware

I still have some irrigation trench scars, but it is looking better. HOC is 0.50".


----------



## wardconnor

That is incredible how fast those trenches are filling in.

Looks very nice. Good work.


----------



## Ware




----------



## southernguy311

I like the way that's looking Ware


----------



## lagerman72

Ware said:


> I still have some irrigation trench scars, but it is looking better. HOC is 0.50".


Filling in very nicely and looking good!


----------



## Ware

Here is a shot with the sun out... so the stripes have more definition.


----------



## Mightyquinn

loving the stripes!! I would think in another week or two you should be able to add more sand to the trenches to level everything out and not worry about it getting washed away.


----------



## skiwhe

skiwhe said:


> 2 1/2 weeks after dethatching. A couple more weeks should make it look like new!


2 weeks later...


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## J_nick

skiwhe said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks after dethatching. A couple more weeks should make it look like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks later...
Click to expand...

Who cut the corner on your driveway? Did you pull a MQ and get caught gawking at the lawn and forget where you were driving :lol: seems to be happening a lot here lately MQ, Red and Grassdaddy


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks after dethatching. A couple more weeks should make it look like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks later...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cut the corner on your driveway? Did you pull a MQ and get caught gawking at the lawn and forget where you were driving :lol: seems to be happening a lot here lately MQ, Red and Grassdaddy
Click to expand...

Don't forget wardconnor too!  His was inflicted by someone else though.


----------



## J_nick

I think that picture from wardconner was from a few years ago


----------



## skiwhe

J_nick said:


> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skiwhe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks after dethatching. A couple more weeks should make it look like new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks later...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who cut the corner on your driveway? Did you pull a MQ and get caught gawking at the lawn and forget where you were driving :lol: seems to be happening a lot here lately MQ, Red and Grassdaddy
Click to expand...

LOL, that was the first thing I noticed too. My son left for work at 530 and I have him on my security cam doing that.


----------



## AdamC

Ware said:


> Here is a shot with the sun out... so the stripes have more definition.


What is your HOC Ware?


----------



## Ware

1/2" (12.7mm)


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> I think that picture from wardconner was from a few years ago


Yes it was from April of 15. That was a bad day.


----------



## AdamC

Ware said:


> 1/2" (12.7mm)


looks awesome! Recovering nicely too


----------



## bwatso01

We have had a few days of good rain and sun here in GA lately....hybrid bermuda performing up to par so far this year!


----------



## Thisguy

Hey guys. New guy here. First year reel mowing. Bought a used Mclane on CS. 20" with a roller. Still getting the yard used to being cut so short. Slowly getting better. Next step is leveling


----------



## Ware

Thisguy said:


> Hey guys. New guy here. First year reel mowing. Bought a used Mclane on CS. 20" with a roller. Still getting the yard used to being cut so short. Slowly getting better. Next step is leveling


Looks really great man! Welcome to The Lawn Forum! :thumbup:

Where in Oklahoma are you?


----------



## Thisguy

Thanks. Yukon


----------



## Cavan806

bwatso01 said:


> We have had a few days of good rain and sun here in GA lately....hybrid bermuda performing up to par so far this year!


Lawn looks great. What HOC are you currently at?


----------



## Cavan806

Thisguy said:


> Hey guys. New guy here. First year reel mowing. Bought a used Mclane on CS. 20" with a roller. Still getting the yard used to being cut so short. Slowly getting better. Next step is leveling


I just started cutting with a reel as well. Its hard to see your turf get a stressed look when you are used to the lush green. (was for me) Mine has been getting better every time I mow it though. I am still getting some scalped spots that probably wont go away until I level my lawn. I love how smooth the lawn looks though after the reel cut. Your looks great!

Cheers!


----------



## Redtenchu

Changing up the lawn pattern, always liked this one. Just started today, so it'll take a few more cuts to get it looking strong.


----------



## Brodgers88

Looking great Red, love the new pattern! Here's one from earlier today. I thought the clouds looked pretty cool.









Here's one of my girlfriend's lawn I've been maintaining. It's centipede :roll: but it's not too bad. Don't think I'd have time for two Bermuda lawns anyway so it works out well :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

The clouds are almost as nice as that Turf. Nice work!


----------



## Spammage

Very nice guys!


----------



## dfw_pilot

B88 - strong work, I love that checker look. Fantastic.

Redtenchu - can't wait to see the new lines.


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks guys!


----------



## bretben55

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking great Red, love the new pattern! Here's one from earlier today. I thought the clouds looked pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one of my girlfriend's lawn I've been maintaining. It's centipede :roll: but it's not too bad. Don't think I'd have time for two Bermuda lawns anyway so it works out well :lol:


Looks great


----------



## bretben55

Here's mine from today, one week after core aerating.


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> Changing up the lawn pattern, always liked this one. Just started today, so it'll take a few more cuts to get it looking strong.


Looks good Red


----------



## bwatso01

Cavan806 said:


> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have had a few days of good rain and sun here in GA lately....hybrid bermuda performing up to par so far this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn looks great. What HOC are you currently at?
Click to expand...

I am probably at about 1.5"-2" max with a Toro 21" rotary mower with a striping kit.
I have a TruCut 27" reel that I am about to bust out and take it down below 1" here real soon,
If I keep it there with the reel...requires mowing every 3-4 days.


----------



## Redtenchu

The sun is in a bad spot, but the lines are coming in strong!


----------



## dfw_pilot

"You are getting sleepy . . . Very sleepy."

Haha, looks awesome, man!


----------



## Brodgers88

Very nice Red!


----------



## Spammage

dfw_pilot said:


> "You are getting sleepy . . . Very sleepy."
> 
> Haha, looks awesome, man!


I was thinking the same thing! Red needs to try to do one of those "dizzy" patterns in the yard. Then it would be really funny to watch his neighbors stand and stare at it.


----------



## wardconnor

That is very nice Red. Your dedication is evident.


----------



## Spammage

Here's one for Red to try.



Pull that one off and we'll keep increasing the difficulty accordingly.


----------



## Redtenchu

:lol: Thank you.


----------



## J_nick

Hopefully these won't be the only stripes I get to show this year


----------



## Redtenchu

That is really cool J_nick!

It goes to show, you can make anything look good with some effort!


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> That is really cool J_nick!
> 
> It goes to show, you can make anything look good with some effort!


Haha looking good isn't how I would describe it. I said to my wife "I got a lot done but it still looks like sh!+" she responded "oh you don't have to tell me". Stripes via the power rake.


----------



## M311att




----------



## M311att

My best bermuda


----------



## Ware

M311att said:


> My best bermuda


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alan

I think it looks better in person all except for the bare areas, they're still bare in person. :mrgreen: 
free photo upload


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


>


How do you do this? It looks like a golf course.


----------



## Spammage

Looks terrific Red! Still waiting for this:


----------



## Cavan806

Redtenchu said:


>


#GOALS


----------



## CenlaLowell

I still have lots of work to do. The best it's look all year!!!!


----------



## Redtenchu

First full cut with the JD 220B.


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice deep Green/Blue this morning after last nights spray. Thanks 1/2 oz. tracker dye 



Looks good Red, if the Toro were up and running which would you prefer, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> First full cut with the JD 220B.


This is very impressive.


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice deep Green/Blue this morning after last nights spray. Thanks 1/2 oz. tracker dye
> 
> Looks good Red, if the Toro were up and running which would you prefer, or is it too early to tell?


Looking Good SG33. I love me some of that blue tracker Dye!

It's still too early. I'm not accustomed to the way the JD handles. I killed the engine 5-6 times while cutting. Hit the fence, house and a plant by my gas meter. It'll need some adjusting before it's at 100%. I'll try to compare the two in a thread after I've gotten a handle on the JD.


----------



## southernguy311

M311att said:


>


Welcome 311 fan!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> First full cut with the JD 220B.


Man I love this.


----------



## M311att

southernguy311 said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome 311 fan!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks man!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> First full cut with the JD 220B.


Awesome pic :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deep Green/Blue this morning after last nights spray. Thanks 1/2 oz. tracker dye
> 
> Looks good Red, if the Toro were up and running which would you prefer, or is it too early to tell?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking Good SG33. I love me some of that blue tracker Dye!
> 
> It's still too early. I'm not accustomed to the way the JD handles. I killed the engine 5-6 times while cutting. Hit the fence, house and a plant by my gas meter. It'll need some adjusting before it's at 100%. I'll try to compare the two in a thread after I've gotten a handle on the JD.
Click to expand...

One thing I know about my 220B is: It is made to mow not stop. Pro turns are going to be your friend. Plan ahead for stopping. I'm just glad you kept it away from the concrete


----------



## Brodgers88

Looking good everyone! Here's a pic from this morning. Mowed yesterday evening at 7/16" hoc. Last mow was 6 days prior as I was out of town for memorial day. Faired pretty well. No scalping.


----------



## wardconnor

Brodgers

This is beautiful


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> Brodgers
> 
> This is beautiful


+1

That's an ideal lawn in my eyes!


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks guys!

Definitely would not have been possible without the pgr! :lol:


----------



## Ware

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking good everyone! Here's a pic from this morning. Mowed yesterday evening at 7/16" hoc. Last mow was 6 days prior as I was out of town for memorial day. Faired pretty well. No scalping.


That's beautiful


----------



## Spammage

Naaawwweeeesssce!


----------



## lagerman72

Brodgers, that looks great!


----------



## SimonR

Brodgers is on the Iron!


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks everyone! SimonR-I am on the iron. Gotta love that fas!


----------



## tnbison

Thanks Ware for letting me know to come on over here. Nice to see a little more chatter.


----------



## Cavan806

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking good everyone! Here's a pic from this morning. Mowed yesterday evening at 7/16" hoc. Last mow was 6 days prior as I was out of town for memorial day. Faired pretty well. No scalping.


Man you guys are crazy good at this whole lawn thing. I swear if I could just get my lawn half as nice as this......
Seriously man this is so perfect looking!

Cheers!


----------



## Ware

tnbison said:


> Thanks Ware for letting me know to come on over here. Nice to see a little more chatter.


Yeah, I ran across a familiar user name over at bogleheads.org. :thumbup:

Welcome to The Lawn Forum!


----------



## MarkV

For being unlevel as all get out it doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Redtenchu

Looks Great MarkV!


----------



## lagerman72

Redtenchu said:


> Looks Great MarkV!


+1 It looks really good


----------



## wardconnor

MarkV said:


> For being unlevel as all get out it doesn't look to bad.


Yeah I would say it looks great. All things are a work in progress. Especially lawn care if one is striving for awesomeness. All good things take time and effort.


----------



## fp_911

Brodgers88 said:


> Looking good everyone! Here's a pic from this morning. Mowed yesterday evening at 7/16" hoc. Last mow was 6 days prior as I was out of town for memorial day. Faired pretty well. No scalping.


How do you edge so crisply?


----------



## MedozK

Some beautiful lawns. Here is mine after finally getting to cut today after a couple days of rain.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Glad you found us! Yard looks great!


----------



## MedozK

dfw_pilot said:


> Glad you found us! Yard looks great!


Yes, I got a heads up on Twitter. Glad to see all the familiar faces (lawns).


----------



## Ware

MedozK said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found us! Yard looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got a heads up on Twitter. Glad to see all the familiar faces (lawns).
Click to expand...

Welcome to TLF! I remember your lawn! :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you found us! Yard looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I got a heads up on Twitter. Glad to see all the familiar faces (lawns).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to TLF! I remember your lawn! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks, not much to it, but I really enjoy working on it.


----------



## thegrassfactor




----------



## ajmikola

This guy is my freaking hero. 
And apparently its real.


----------



## Redtenchu

Changing the mowing pattern again. I'll try another fun pattern in a few weeks.


----------



## Redtenchu

A close up pic. I didn't do these often, so bookmark it.

:lol:


----------



## IamNorby

Here is my update. Just Saving up for a reel mower hopefully by then it will fill in.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I moved my HOC up to 6/10 because I haven't leveled my lawn.


----------



## southernguy311

Looking good DFW!


----------



## Redtenchu

southernguy311 said:


> Looking good DFW!


+1, especially with how crazy your work schedule is.


----------



## dfw_pilot

You guys are gracious! It will never be a trophy lawn with me being gone so much, but the Primo and I do what we can. The kids like the low-cut grass.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good DFW!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, especially with how crazy your work schedule is.
Click to expand...

+1000 I don't know how you do it with that schedule, looks good man


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> Glad you found us! Yard looks great!


I agree


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> You guys are gracious! It will never be a trophy lawn with me being gone so much, but the Primo and I do what we can. The kids like the low-cut grass.


I agree your place looks great.

I don't just like the low-cut grass... I'm addicted to the low-cut grass.


----------



## Spammage

Redtenchu said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good DFW!
> 
> 
> 
> +1, especially with how crazy your work schedule is.
Click to expand...

+2...or maybe even 3. How is the bermuda doing near the fence/trees?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Spammage said:


> How is the bermuda doing near the fence/trees?


Thanks, Spammage. Your lawn is one I aspire to.

The answer is: nonexistent. As the trees get taller, the Bermuda is thinning further and further out from them. I plan to raise the canopies of the trees as they get older, but they'll also spread out as they age. From the best you can tell, do you think Zoysia would work up to the trees' drip lines? If you think so, I'd be game to J_Nick my back yard and convert to Zoysia. If not, I may have to succumb to St. Aug and ground cover (no offense to St. Aug owners, but that's not really an option I like). The trees have to stay - three story town homes are going in right behind us.


----------



## Redtenchu

dfw_pilot said:


> ...three story town homes are going in right behind us.


 That sucks ~ :sad:


----------



## Brodgers88

Very nice DFW!


----------



## Iriasj2009

dfw_pilot said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the bermuda doing near the fence/trees?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Spammage. Your lawn is one I aspire to.
> 
> The answer is: nonexistent. As the trees get taller, the Bermuda is thinning further and further out from them. I plan to raise the canopies of the trees as they get older, but they'll also spread out as they age. From the best you can tell, do you think Zoysia would work up to the trees' drip lines? If you think so, I'd be game to J_Nick my back yard and convert to Zoysia. If not, I may have to succumb to St. Aug and ground cover (no offense to St. Aug owners, but that's not really an option I like). The trees have to stay - three story town homes are going in right behind us.
Click to expand...

Looks great dfw. I think you'll def need some ground cover/flower beds near the fence. St Augustine will survive in that area but will have to be cut taller than what you'd prob like. This is some zoysia growing under some trees with only 2 hours of direct sun. But, the pic was taken in Belize where it stays warm year around, which gives the zoysia a chance to never thin out. i think zoysia is still a great candidate for your backyard and should handle the shade up to your trees drip lines. I'm thinking on using zoysia for my backyard as it's shaded by my neighbors trees. Celebration actually does pretty well with only 4 hours of DIRECT sun. I'll post a pic of an area where I only get 4 hours and it's doing great.


----------



## J_nick

dfw_pilot said:


> ... I'd be game to J_Nick my back yard and convert to Zoysia.


I am now a verb :lol:

If they build the 3 story town homes behind you where are you going to dump your clippings?


----------



## Txmx583

My first post, I don't have a reel mower but am thinking if trying one out. Here is my Bermuda lawn so far. It's mainly common Bermuda as far as I know, but I have overseeded with sahara variety as well.


----------



## Ware

Looks good! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Txmx583

Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

dfw_pilot said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the bermuda doing near the fence/trees?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Spammage. Your lawn is one I aspire to.
> 
> The answer is: nonexistent. As the trees get taller, the Bermuda is thinning further and further out from them. I plan to raise the canopies of the trees as they get older, but they'll also spread out as they age. From the best you can tell, do you think Zoysia would work up to the trees' drip lines? If you think so, I'd be game to J_Nick my back yard and convert to Zoysia. If not, I may have to succumb to St. Aug and ground cover (no offense to St. Aug owners, but that's not really an option I like). The trees have to stay - three story town homes are going in right behind us.
Click to expand...

What direction is that bottom photo facing? My zoysia is alive even in an area that gets less than 30 minutes of direct sunlight, but it isn't thick enough to be proud of. In areas with 2 hours of direct sunlight it looks better than what most of your neighbors yards will look in full sun. 4+ is obviously ideal. Diamond is supposed to be the most shade tolerant c4 grass, but I don't have personal experience with it.

I would suggest trying to get Diamond or another matrella (Cavalier, Geo, Zeon, etc) for only the shade areas and keep the bermuda in the sun. If you could manage a trip to Trinity Turf in Pilot Point, I'm sure they would let you look at their Diamond and Cavalier to see if the color would be similar enough to your existing bermuda to make you happy. They sell it by the SF, so you could try a small amount to see if it works before spending any significant money.

Also, the next time you think St Augustine is an option, just shoot yourself. With the way you are keeping the lawn, you would never like SA. I would consider artificial turf before SA.

Edit -- added a photo so as not to totally derail the thread.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks for the good info, Spammage. That second photo is facing south, so lots of northerly shading around that fence and trees. A small bit of sod is a good idea. I may try some and see how it grows.


----------



## southernguy311

Txmx583 said:


> My first post, I don't have a reel mower but am thinking if trying one out. Here is my Bermuda lawn so far. It's mainly common Bermuda as far as I know, but I have overseeded with sahara variety as well.


I seriously doubt that is common Bermuda. It looks really good. Welcome to TLF. I wouldn't recommend trying to seed Sahara again.


----------



## Brodgers88

fp_911 said:


> How do you edge so crisply?


Nothing special. Just a Troy bilt edger. I usually edge every mow.


----------



## Reelnutt

This was from last year top overseeded with rye. Bottom at 1/2


----------



## Txmx583

southernguy311 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first post, I don't have a reel mower but am thinking if trying one out. Here is my Bermuda lawn so far. It's mainly common Bermuda as far as I know, but I have overseeded with sahara variety as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt that is common Bermuda. It looks really good. Welcome to TLF. I wouldn't recommend trying to seed Sahara again.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It's what ever came with the house when we bought it in 2013. I out out two bags of Sahara seed but I'm not sure how many if any actually grew. I read that Sahara was a denser and darker green, that's why I picked it. Doubt I will ever over seed again though. I wonder what type of Bermuda the use as sod with new house builds here in North Texas.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Txmx583 said:


> I wonder what type of Bermuda the use as sod with new house builds here in North Texas.


Texasweed would tell you it's Tif419. That may or may not be true. It may vary well be a mix of common, 419, and others. My sod was laid in 2013 and the landscaper said it was U3 (common). But it really looks like several varieties. In the end, don't worry about over-seeding Bermuda; it should spread well on its own.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Reelnutt said:


> This was from last year top overseeded with rye. Bottom at 1/2


I would leave my wife to marry your yard. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I would leave my wife to marry your yard. Absolutely gorgeous.


 :rofl:


----------



## lagerman72

There are some seriously nice lawns in here, great job all! Here is mine after finally bouncing back, for the most part, due to some extra pgr (don't walk too slowly while applying). Freshly double cut and getting some needed water.


----------



## AdamC

So here in my part of Australia, winter has really set in. As you can see my Santa Ana Bermuda is looking a little worse for wear. My backyard is South facing so I get a lot of shade!


----------



## Ware

AdamC said:


> So here in my part of Australia, winter has really set in. As you can see my Santa Ana Bermuda is looking a little worse for wear. My backyard is South facing so I get a lot of shade!


The cool part about having TLF members from both hemispheres is you will be able to follow this thread all winter, and then start sharing pictures of your lawn when ours look terrible.


----------



## TodayIAm




----------



## Ware

I snapped this yesterday. Still waiting on the irrigation trenches to fill in everywhere, then I plan to level them with sand again.


----------



## Concretestorm

Ware
I hear that leveling is a lot of hard work.


----------



## MedozK

Pictures from today after cutting.


----------



## bwatso01

Nice double cut with the Toro Timemaster 30 today...HOC 1-1/4".
The Milo I applied Memorial Day weekend is really doing its' thing...yard is as thick as carpet.
We didn't have any rain this week so giving her a little drink today too...


----------



## AdamC

Ware said:


> AdamC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here in my part of Australia, winter has really set in. As you can see my Santa Ana Bermuda is looking a little worse for wear. My backyard is South facing so I get a lot of shade!
> 
> 
> 
> The cool part about having TLF members from both hemispheres is you will be able to follow this thread all winter, and then start sharing pictures of your lawn when ours look terrible.
Click to expand...

True that! I'm loving looking at what's happening in your part of the world


----------



## Cavan806

I like to take pictures of my lawn at a distance. It really helps hide the weak spots!





Cheers!


----------



## Alan

Looks nice to me. I'd have to take pics from outer space to hide my weak spots.


----------



## Concretestorm

Cavan806 said:


> I like to take pictures of my lawn at a distance. It really helps hide the weak spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


that is beautiful.


----------



## Cavan806

Concretestorm said:


> Cavan806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to take pictures of my lawn at a distance. It really helps hide the weak spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> that is beautiful.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Ware

Cavan806 said:


> I like to take pictures of my lawn at a distance. It really helps hide the weak spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I really like the unique shape - and the fact that you're not trying to grow the bermuda in areas where it would likely struggle. :thumbup:


----------



## gwolf64

Cut the grass right before a rain storm. 


I like doing lawn comparisons. My neighbor does noting except cut.


----------



## wardconnor

gwolf64 said:


> Cut the grass right before a rain storm.
> 
> 
> I like doing lawn comparisons. My neighbor does noting except cut.


This I like. Good work! Green grass


----------



## Concretestorm

gwolf64 said:


> Cut the grass right before a rain storm.
> 
> 
> I like doing lawn comparisons. My neighbor does noting except cut.


Damn!
That looks great


----------



## Concretestorm




----------



## Ware

Concretestorm said:


>


Wow! That turf is eating the sand! :thumbup:


----------



## bretben55

HOC at 0.5". I sprayed the liquid iron sulphate concoction with the ammonium sulphate per the recommended dosage on Sunday night. Watered in the following morning. I don't see any positive results from it.


----------



## Redtenchu

Bretben55, Sorry to hear it's not working. Have you tried Milorganite?

BUT- The lawn is looking very good, low and tight!


----------



## CenlaLowell

Getting better with every cut


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> Bretben55, Sorry to hear it's not working. Have you tried Milorganite?
> 
> BUT- The lawn is looking very good, low and tight!


Yes, I've been dropping a bag of Milo down on the whole front yard each month. I core aerated 4 weeks ago as well. However, when I got home tonight, I realized what happened. I burned all the remaining perennial rye with that ferrous sulfate from Sunday! I guess its time to scalp again.


----------



## Redtenchu

bretben55 said:


> I guess its time to scalp again.


Are you going for a PRG/Bermuda mix?


----------



## bretben55

Redtenchu said:


> bretben55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its time to scalp again.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going for a PRG/Bermuda mix?
Click to expand...

No, this is the first time I've overseeded with perennial rye for the winter. From November through April, I got to mow some amazing stripes. It has been hanging around til now. I was under the impression that it would burn out and the Bermuda would take over, but it seems to be a heartier blend and has looked pretty nice as a blend, but it wasn't my intentions.


----------



## wardconnor

bretben55 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bretben55, Sorry to hear it's not working. Have you tried Milorganite?
> 
> BUT- The lawn is looking very good, low and tight!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been dropping a bag of Milo down on the whole front yard each month. I core aerated 4 weeks ago as well. However, when I got home tonight, I realized what happened. I burned all the remaining perennial rye with that ferrous sulfate from Sunday! I guess its time to scalp again.
Click to expand...

Are you saying that if I use MQ's iron formula this will burn and kill my perennial ryegrass in my cool season lawn?

I've been wanting to spray his formula but just have not yet taken the plunge.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Connor

I might go with a half app of FAS on the Rye since I don't know how tolerant it is of the solution. I know Cool Season turf is a little more delicate when it comes to the heat so keep that in mind when spraying.


----------



## wardconnor

Mightyquinn said:


> Connor
> 
> I might go with a half app of FAS on the Rye since I don't know how tolerant it is of the solution. I know Cool Season turf is a little more delicate when it comes to the heat so keep that in mind when spraying.


Thanks MQ


----------



## MedozK

Quick shot of my front yard as I left this morning.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looks great MedozK!

I bumped the lawn up to 6/10 last week.


----------



## Alan

MedozK said:


> Quick shot of my front yard as I left this morning.


Looks good. Is that ALL of the front?


----------



## MedozK

Alan said:


> MedozK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick shot of my front yard as I left this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Is that ALL of the front?
Click to expand...

Thanks, all. Yes my front yard is pretty small I only have 3300 sq ft total. Here is the other side of the front.



And here is the back,


----------



## Alan

:thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

I have a feeling that cloud doesn't have any rain for my lawn...


----------



## Brodgers88

Looks awesome Red! I'm sure you're happy to have your primary mower back in the game! :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

Looks Great!


----------



## SGrabs33

Is the new flex head installed yet Red? I'm looking forward to your comments on the new integrated groomer.

Yard looks great!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> I have a feeling that cloud doesn't have any rain for my lawn...


Lmao!!!! Sorry that was funny lol


----------



## Iriasj2009

Copying lagermans wide stripes.


----------



## Concretestorm

Iriasj2009 said:


> Copying lagermans wide stripes.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Redtenchu

SGrabs33 said:


> Is the new flex head installed yet Red? I'm looking forward to your comments on the new integrated groomer.
> 
> Yard looks great!


That was my first cut with the new Flex head with groomer! I'm excited to see what a difference the groomer can make over time. So far, I didn't notice much.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the new flex head installed yet Red? I'm looking forward to your comments on the new integrated groomer.
> 
> Yard looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first cut with the new Flex head with groomer! I'm excited to see what a difference the groomer can make over time. So far, I didn't notice much.
Click to expand...

I have noticed a big difference with mine so I'm sure you will too. It's been keeping the stolons from riding on top of each other. I don't think you will notice the groomer working at first but it will be keeping things In check I think. Keep us updated on your thoughts


----------



## lagerman72

Iriasj2009 said:


> Copying lagermans wide stripes.


Yes!!! Looks great!


----------



## MarkV

Is this brown grass where a verticutter would come into play?

I have common Bermuda, bench HOC is just over 5/8", I'm putting down ~ .6 lbs (Milo) of N/K a month, and ~ 1" of water a week.

In the shade the grass looks super dark and great, but in the sun it has a brown hue to it. 










Here's a slightly more appealing pic.


----------



## J_nick

Yes a verticutter would help clean out that thatchy stuff. It will become spongy later on in the year.

Are you using PGR? That grass has short internode length for a common Bermuda but a PGR would do that.


----------



## MarkV

I am not using a PGR. I can mow every 3-4 days and enjoy it so so I don't see the need.


----------



## trc




----------



## Ware

trc said:


>


Looks great! I like that large patio! Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I like that large patio! Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Agreed with Ware, that Zoysia looks really nice! At what height are you cutting? It looks extra smooth. Welcome!


----------



## trc

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I like that large patio! Welcome to TLF! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed with Ware, that Zoysia looks really nice! At what height are you cutting? It looks extra smooth. Welcome!
Click to expand...

Not sure how to accurately measure bench height but actual hoc is about 3/4-1".


----------



## Redtenchu

I could use some rain!

HOC @ 0.300


----------



## lagerman72

Looking good red!! Mine after a double cut tonight. Anyone have any thoughts on the bottom corner of the front yard? I can start a new thread so not to derail this one, but every year it's like a gaggle of stolen/seed heads just sit there...all season long!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> I could use some rain!
> 
> HOC @ 0.300


Time to get the hoses out!! :evil:

Looking great even without any rain!!!!



lagerman72 said:


> Looking good red!! Mine after a double cut tonight. Anyone have any thoughts on the bottom corner of the front yard? I can start a new thread so not to derail this one, but every year it's like a gaggle of stolen/seed heads just sit there...all season long!


You could set your groomer lower to get all those seedheads :lol:

But seriously, Why do they stay there all season? Does your mower not cut that area very well? Is that area lower than the rest of the lawn? But yes, you might want to start a new thread for this issue as I am sure you will get some really good ideas :thumbup:

Lawn is looking AWESOME by the way :thumbup:


----------



## MedozK

Redtenchu said:


> I could use some rain!
> 
> HOC @ 0.300


Very Nice. When I grow up I want my yard to be that nice.


----------



## MedozK

lagerman72 said:


> Looking good red!! Mine after a double cut tonight. Anyone have any thoughts on the bottom corner of the front yard? I can start a new thread so not to derail this one, but every year it's like a gaggle of stolen/seed heads just sit there...all season long!


Awesome turf. I had something like that, and my wife laughed at me when I borrowed her scissors from the office and cut the section of my yard by hand.


----------



## jayhawk

Healing gradually. ..irrigation in april, aeration, verticut 


Today...


----------



## Spammage

lagerman72 said:


> I can start a new thread so not to derail this one, but every year it's like a gaggle of stolen/seed heads just sit there...all season long!


Any chance the area is compacted? That corner would be a prime area for it.


----------



## ajmikola

After I chopped up all the aeration plugs with my honda rotary I mowed at 0.6". There are still clumps that I couldn't get up. Then I put down TPAC at 0.5oz/1K for the first time this year.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Tiftuf day 12. Seed heads abound. HOC: never been cut!


----------



## mrigney

That Tiftuf is looking great! Amazing how far it can come just a couple of weeks after install.


----------



## Iriasj2009

All this rain is really helping out with recovery. 2 weeks since I verticut.


----------



## Iriasj2009

lagerman72 said:


> Looking good red!! Mine after a double cut tonight. Anyone have any thoughts on the bottom corner of the front yard? I can start a new thread so not to derail this one, but every year it's like a gaggle of stolen/seed heads just sit there...all season long!


Is there more traffic in that area than the norm? I suggest to grab a rake and puff it up and the hit it with a weedeater to bare dirt. I had to do this to my side yard next to the driveway where it gets run over and over. Yes it won't look pretty but it will get rid of those seedheads


----------



## lagerman72

Iriasj2009 said:


> All this rain is really helping out with recovery. 2 weeks since I verticut.


Looking really good!

Thanks all for the suggestions. I ck'd that spot and it was 1/4" lower than anywhere else, poked it with an 8" screwdriver multiple times, then sanded it level. Hopefully that will help but as we all know, only time will tell. Before that though, I did a triple cut for fun!! Hopefully that lower corner will not be so shiny once the above is fixed.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Pictures from 1 year ago this month when we bought the house. Removed the sad tree in the middle, but the amalgamation of St Augustine and common Bermuda and some kind of patching grass was just never going to work. Many hours of work later, just completed my first cut at 1.75 inches. Only scalped in one spot (can see in pic) but was very bumpy overall. Much more work to do but I can rest a little easier this summer.


----------



## trc

Front yard this time


http://imgur.com/WvwgS


----------



## jayhawk

trc-close up looks great! doesn't look like you're "on edge" of cutting the last millimeter of green off to expose the ugly.


----------



## Ware

Looks great guys! :thumbup: :thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/955758957898883

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum/status/879537964040286211


----------



## Killbuzz

Not much sand is visible. I do have a trouble spot near my sidewalk. I probably just need to adjust the sprinkler. Not bad for 100+ degree heat last week.


----------



## J_nick

Reel nice Killbuzz reel nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Reel nice Killbuzz reel nice :thumbsup:


I see what you did there :nod:


----------



## jayhawk

#zeon
#smallhands


East side, back yard
Not all is perfect....
Fungal issue last year...still suffering


----------



## Kustrud

Switched to a reel mower about 10 days ago and scalped it down to the dirt. After 90 degree weather and tons of rain here we are 10 days later.

Ive cut it about three times in 10 days just a bit each time. Gonna keep it at around 1" for now.

Still got a ways to go, but I think my neighbors are now jealous!!


----------



## Ware

Kustrud said:


> Switched to a reel mower about 10 days ago and scalped it down to the dirt. After 90 degree weather and tons of rain here we are 10 days later.
> 
> Still got a ways to go, but I think my neighbors are now jealous!!


Looks GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

^^^ I think he's caught the bug.

Looks good Kustrud


----------



## Kustrud

Thank you!


----------



## SGrabs33

Kustrud said:


> my neighbors are now jealous!!


As they should be!


----------



## Ware




----------



## MedozK

Ware said:


>


Very Nice1 :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


>


All I can see is a pile of sand.


----------



## Kustrud

Wow!


----------



## MarkV

Actually a little proud of these.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


>


It looks perfectly level...the only thing you could possibly be doing with that sand is transporting it to my lawn :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009

MarkV said:


> Actually a little proud of these.


That's a nice pic mark, that mcclane is doing a great job!


----------



## Redtenchu

MarkV said:


> Actually a little proud of these.


You should be proud! Outstanding Job!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Redtenchu said:


> You should be proud! Outstanding Job!


+1


----------



## J_nick

Overcast today so the stripes are weak. 27 days after seeding.


----------



## skiwhe

Mine has completely recovered from the massive, late season dethatching I did. I'm sure my neighbors thought I had ruined my lawn, now they all want to know what I'm putting on it.


----------



## Ware

Looking great guys!


----------



## wardconnor

dfw_pilot said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be proud! Outstanding Job!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Yes. Very impressive


----------



## southernguy311

Haven't posted any photos in a while. Here is one after mowing today. Not the ideal time of day for a photo but it's looking pretty nice.


----------



## MedozK

southernguy311 said:


> Haven't posted any photos in a while. Here is one after mowing today. Not the ideal time of day for a photo but it's looking pretty nice.


That looks SO good. :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud

southernguy311 said:


> Haven't posted any photos in a while. Here is one after mowing today. Not the ideal time of day for a photo but it's looking pretty nice.


 Very nice!


----------



## Kustrud

Here's mine after cross-cutting yesterday! 14 days since switching to a reel!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few from today.


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> A few from today


Looks like the storm drain area is holding up better this year :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


>


Making it look easy - good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Thanks, I've been hand watering the storm drain and construction area whenever I can.

We received some good rains early last week, that's helped a lot as well.


----------



## Txmx583

Looks great Red!!!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

1 month after laying TifTuf sod. Holding up pretty well. Threw down some milo about 2 weeks ago. Had to fend off the army worm invasion last week (still tons of months in the grass at night, assuming the BifenXTS residual will take care of any new worms) and going to throw down some LESCO 28-3-10 with 4.5% iron either today or tomorrow. HOC is 1.75, best I can do right now, still scalps in some areas but not terribly.


----------



## MarkV

I finally replaced my edger blade that was 2 years (and 2" shorter) old. I knew the old blade was giving me problems but I had no idea how many problems it really was giving me until I replaced it. New one is like a hot knife on butter.

#ReelLowBermuda #GoLowOrGoHome


----------



## SGrabs33

MarkV said:


> I finally replaced my edger blade that was 2 years (and 2" shorter) old. I knew the old blade was giving me problems but I had no idea how many problems it really was giving me until I replaced it. New one is like a hot knife on butter.
> 
> #ReelLowBermuda #GoLowOrGoHome


I had the same thing happen kinda. I bought my edger last year off Craigslist and had no idea the blade had been worn down a few inches. Makes a world of difference!

The edge is nice and crisp!


----------



## Redtenchu

A few with the Toro Flex21, she deserves 90% the credit for the lawn looking so nice.


----------



## J_nick

I don't want any John Deere's to feel left out


----------



## Redtenchu

That's amazing J_Nick!


----------



## J_nick

Thanks Red yours is looking beautiful as usual :thumbsup: it's still hard to believe you get that dark of a green at .375". Hoping mine will darken up some with age.


----------



## Concretestorm

J_nick said:


> I don't want any John Deere's to fell left out


Damn!!
Great job


----------



## MarkV

Redtenchu said:


> A few with the Toro Flex21, she deserves 90% the credit for the lawn looking so nice.


Someone stopped while I was mowing this morning and asked me how I made the lawn look so nice. I asked if they wanted the long or short version. They asked for the short version and I said it about 90% my mower as well.


----------



## Mightyquinn

MarkV said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few with the Toro Flex21, she deserves 90% the credit for the lawn looking so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone stopped while I was mowing this morning and asked me how I made the lawn look so nice. I asked if they wanted the long or short version. They asked for the short version and I said it about 90% my mower as well.
Click to expand...

I would disagree with this, I think the mower is more 50%. I could mow my neighbors lawn with my mower and it would still look like crap. It still takes some cultural practices to get it looking good.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few with the Toro Flex21, she deserves 90% the credit for the lawn looking so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone stopped while I was mowing this morning and asked me how I made the lawn look so nice. I asked if they wanted the long or short version. They asked for the short version and I said it about 90% my mower as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would disagree with this, I think the mower is more 50%. I could mow my neighbors lawn with my mower and it would still look like crap. It still takes some cultural practices to get it looking good.
Click to expand...

I disagree with your disagreement. I fertilize once a month, spray PGR once a month, apply weed control 2 times a year, but I mow 15+ times a month. If you calculate that (someone help me), you end up at exactly 90%!

:lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Close up post scalp


----------



## MarkV

Thisguy said:


> Thanks. Yukon


Sweet an other Okie. I live west of Moore, south of SW 134th.


----------



## Ware

I couldn't help but stop in the middle of the road to take this photo this morning...


----------



## Jericho574

Redtenchu said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone stopped while I was mowing this morning and asked me how I made the lawn look so nice. I asked if they wanted the long or short version. They asked for the short version and I said it about 90% my mower as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with this, I think the mower is more 50%. I could mow my neighbors lawn with my mower and it would still look like crap. It still takes some cultural practices to get it looking good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with your disagreement. I fertilize once a month, spray PGR once a month, apply weed control 2 times a year, but I mow 15+ times a month. If you calculate that (someone help me), you end up at exactly 90%!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

I disagree with both of you. I'd would say that mowing frequency is the foundation for a great looking yard. A great mower and all the chemicals in the world will not yield nice results if mowing frequency is off.


----------



## Redtenchu

Jericho574 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree with this, I think the mower is more 50%. I could mow my neighbors lawn with my mower and it would still look like crap. It still takes some cultural practices to get it looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your disagreement. I fertilize once a month, spray PGR once a month, apply weed control 2 times a year, but I mow 15+ times a month. If you calculate that (someone help me), you end up at exactly 90%!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disagree with both of you. I'd would say that mowing frequency is the foundation for a great looking yard. A great mower and all the chemicals in the world will not yield nice results if mowing frequency is off.
Click to expand...

I don't think that's a disagreement with my statement, but we should get back to pictures of warm season lawns in this thread.

:friends: :beer:


----------



## Yossarian

From today. I have a couple of thinnish yellow spots that I've been trying to get to perk up.


----------



## southernguy311

Fresh verticut


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Fresh verticut


That is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009

Celebration @ 5/8".


----------



## Brodgers88

I've been away from my turf a good bit this summer but it seems to be on cruise control. The biggest thing is I haven't been mowing nearly as frequently as usual. Still staying on top of monthly fertilizer apps and pgr+fas every three weeks. I feel like I'm still at a decent hoc which is currently 7/8". I had to increase hoc twice this month though but the growing degree days have been pretty high through July compared to June and we've received plenty of rain. I was thinking of scalping before I went on vacation a couple weeks ago but I just didn't have the time so I planned the hoc increase. This picture is from Tuesday right after mowing. The checkerboard is my favorite pattern!

7/8" hoc


----------



## SGrabs33

Brodgers88 said:


> I've been away from my turf a good bit this summer but it seems to be on cruise control. The biggest thing is I haven't been mowing nearly as frequently as usual. Still staying on top of monthly fertilizer apps and pgr+fas every three weeks. I feel like I'm still at a decent hoc which is currently 7/8". I had to increase hoc twice this month though but the growing degree days have been pretty high through July compared to June and we've received plenty of rain. I was thinking of scalping before I went on vacation a couple weeks ago but I just didn't have the time so I planned the hoc increase. This picture is from Tuesday right after mowing. The checkerboard is my favorite pattern!
> 
> 7/8" hoc


Ok, I'm sold on pgr+*fas*. Beautiful!

#Goals


----------



## Ware

Brodgers88 said:


>


That's incredible. At what HOC do you feel like you get your best stripes?


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks guys! Sgrabs yes the pgr+fas is awesome! I love how green it makes the turf plus I've been fertilizing with the old milo that has the 4% iron so my turf is getting plenty of iron :nod: I think at the taller hoc the turf is darker green.

Ware I think my best stripping happens at my current hoc of 7/8. It was pretty decent when I was at 5/8 but more noticeable now.


----------



## vanawesome

Here is my Zynith Zoysia mowed at 1-3/8" just before adding some sand to level it out. Color is pretty marbled because I also seeded Ryegrass to give the Zoysia something to take over. I am hoping by the end of summer it will be a little more uniform.


----------



## gwolf64

Dog pee :|


----------



## wardconnor

Brodgers88 said:


>


This is incredible.


----------



## Killbuzz

I backlapped, verticutted, and double cutted today. It's coming along quiet nicely. It needs needs another leveling but it's getting way to hot for me to do that. I still have a pile of sand in the backyard so I could sneak a quick one in one morning. My trouble spot is germinating well. Hopefully in another few weeks it will be filled in.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

No stripes but better than my fescue neighbors


----------



## dfw_pilot

Brodgers88 said:


>


Killin' it, bro. Great work.


----------



## Brodgers88

Thanks man


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## Ware




----------



## Spammage

Very nice guys. :thumbup:


----------



## Brodgers88

Very awesome Red and Ware. Red those are some vivid strips in the top left photo, very nice!


----------



## M311att

Best it's ever looked this season


----------



## Ware

M311att said:


> Best it's ever looked this season


Looks fantastic! HOC?


----------



## M311att

Thank you. I measured it at .3 on the mower but it looks more like 5/8 to 3/4 in the yard.


----------



## M311att

It's a 10 blade McLane with a conveyor roller on the front.


----------



## SGrabs33

M311att said:


> Best it's ever looked this season


Looks super nice and flat. I can't remember, have you done any leveling?


----------



## M311att

I did level in June I think. It needs more work but I was pleased enough.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

6 weeks old today. Currently at about 2 inches. Strategizing for going lower.





Have used this iron prodct a few times and I think it's given pretty good results. My soil is very iron deficient and my st Augustine yellows from it. I've found this gives very quick results on both grass types. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004G1AON2/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> 6 weeks old today. Currently at about 2 inches. Strategizing for going lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have used this iron prodct a few times and I think it's given pretty good results. My soil is very iron deficient and my st Augustine yellows from it. I've found this gives very quick results on both grass types.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004G1AON2/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Looks great, can you tell us more about your thoughts so far? About the turf that is.


----------



## MarkV




----------



## Bunnysarefat

It's very soft. That's my favorite part about it. It rooted and took of very quick. Even the last pallet I picked up from a different distributor, some of the pieces were in rough shape, they bounced back so quick and rooted up with no problems.

It's shade tolerance is pretty iffy. I pushed the turf up under some of my trees around the border just to see what would happen, it takes a dramatic turn at about 5-6 hours of direct sunlight. As has been observed in other threads here, filtered sun does almost nothing for this grass, it needs direct. I'm surprised at how quickly it has reacted to the amount of sun. At 5 hours it looks decent from far away and bad up close. Anything above 6 hours and it will look good, but at 8 hours it gets real thick and looks amazing. It's sending out decent runners too.

Also, it has been been sending up tons of seedheads. They definitely don't look good. I am still figuring out how to mitigate them. I am new to lawncare and Bermuda. Over the last two weeks I've noticed some interesting patterns in their development but have not yet mastered keeping them at bay.






10+ hours direct sunlight


6 hours


Around 5 hours
TifTuf Bermuda


----------



## Redtenchu

Brodgers88 said:


> Very awesome Red and Ware. Red those are some vivid strips in the top left photo, very nice!


Thanks, that's a section that I mow the same up and down pattern every time. Monthly I'll swap to the opposite direction.


----------



## Redtenchu

Everyone is looking good in all this heat, almost like Bermuda prefers it? :lol:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Redtenchu said:


> Everyone is looking good in all this heat, almost like Bermuda prefers it? :lol:


What's funny is when I mowed short in March and April then killed my grass all neighbors went to the highest setting on their mower. Now at 1 inch and super green they decided to cut low to and it's all brown.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's very soft. That's my favorite part about it. It rooted and took of very quick. Even the last pallet I picked up from a different distributor, some of the pieces were in rough shape, they bounced back so quick and rooted up with no problems.
> 
> It's shade tolerance is pretty iffy. I pushed the turf up under some of my trees around the border just to see what would happen, it takes a dramatic turn at about 5-6 hours of direct sunlight. As has been observed in other threads here, filtered sun does almost nothing for this grass, it needs direct. I'm surprised at how quickly it has reacted to the amount of sun. At 5 hours it looks decent from far away and bad up close. Anything above 6 hours and it will look good, but at 8 hours it gets real thick and looks amazing. It's sending out decent runners too.
> 
> Also, it has been been sending up tons of seedheads. They definitely don't look good. I am still figuring out how to mitigate them. I am new to lawncare and Bermuda. Over the last two weeks I've noticed some interesting patterns in their development but have not yet mastered keeping them at bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10+ hours direct sunlight
> 
> 
> 6 hours
> 
> 
> Around 5 hours
> TifTuf Bermuda


Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ahartzell

You can't tell from pic (🙄) but it's a beautiful checkerboard pattern.


----------



## Redtenchu

Quick picture as I was putting the Toro away.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> Quick picture as I was putting the Toro away.


Are you still still sub 0.500" HOC? Looks nice!


----------



## J_nick

His toro maxes out at .500" HOC so no doubt he's under that. I think he's still at .375"


----------



## Redtenchu

JNick is correct.


----------



## Thisguy

Little pic before dark


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> JNick is correct.


That's right. Forgot your mower maxes out there.


----------



## Brodgers88

Redtenchu said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very awesome Red and Ware. Red those are some vivid strips in the top left photo, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's a section that I mow the same up and down pattern every time. Monthly I'll swap to the opposite direction.
Click to expand...

Cool. I mow my hell strip the same direction every time and a small strip on one side of my house. I've thought about changing directions every so often but I never do lol. Do you get any scalping when you mow the opposite direction after a month of the same mowing pattern?


----------



## Redtenchu

Brodgers88 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very awesome Red and Ware. Red those are some vivid strips in the top left photo, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that's a section that I mow the same up and down pattern every time. Monthly I'll swap to the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool. I mow my hell strip the same direction every time and a small strip on one side of my house. I've thought about changing directions every so often but I never do lol. Do you get any scalping when you mow the opposite direction after a month of the same mowing pattern?
Click to expand...

 Nope.


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## J_nick

Looks much better after the leveling ahartzell :thumbsup:


----------



## ahartzell

J_nick said:


> Looks much better after the leveling ahartzell :thumbsup:


Thx! It's much better...but as this disease goes it needs another 2yds of sand :lol:


----------



## csbutler

Before Sand



After Sand



Today Day 7


----------



## J_nick

csbutler said:


> After Sand


Dude..... where did your lawn go :shock:

It's growing through nicely. In another week it will be looking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> csbutler said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Sand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude..... where did your lawn go :shock:
Click to expand...

 I thought the same thing :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

My neighbor has a lawn service that cuts his yard once a week. They come and weekly scalp his St. Augustine down to the bone with the dullest blade on the planet. Looks terrible IMO. Both our yards are heavily shaded.

His yard has been looking better as of late, but the main reason is that his service is slowly cannibilizing my yard and my healthy grass by moving the grass property line more and more. It's about time to lay down the law . I don't know if it's on purpose but I do know that after they come every week there are mysteriously a bunch of oak branches right along the grass line magically on my side as if they fall in a straight line. :roll:


----------



## CMOG Dibbler

Struggling a little bit with the color this year as i've been trying to keep it cut lower, so lots of localized brown spots, from either scalping, tearing, or other problems. I scalped at 0.5 about 3 weeks ago and now I'm slightly above 0.65 but still not getting a good uniform color and as dense of turf as i was hoping for. Plans going forward are to either raise the HOC into August and let it ride, or i might try to squeeze in a dethatch/top-dress to try and see if i can get it growing smoother before the fall. I think i will also try and backlap my reel again to see if i can improve the cut quality any.


----------



## Thisguy

Snapped one backing out of the driveway today. No clue what the hoc is.


----------



## J_nick

Thisguy said:


> Snapped one backing out of the driveway today. No clue what the hoc is.


Looking good! Took me a second to figure out what was going on in the bottom right, I thought those are some interesting looking marks... dang window glare


----------



## SGrabs33

Front is coming along. 2 weeks and 1 day post scalp.


----------



## jbrown

Fresh cut. It's like carpet.






don't mind the flower beds, still a work in progress.

JB


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Redtenchu

I'm loving these pictures! Great work happening!


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


>


Incredible. Simply incredible. 🙌🏼


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


>


I'm always looking at your death count. What's your method of eradication?


----------



## J_nick

Colonel K0rn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always looking at your death count. What's your method of eradication?
Click to expand...

For gophers I like Trapline's Gophinator - Gopher Thread

For moles I like Victor's Out O'Sight Mole Traps - Mole Thread


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I found this statement in that in the paper that Ware linked about the moles to be a direct correlation to your pest problem...
"Yards that attract moles are usually those that have the most inputs, namely water, fertilizer and vigorously growing plant materials. These inputs increase available biomass in a site. This in turn increases invertebrates that feed on biomass. Such rich sites can maintain a population of several moles." In other words, let your yard go to hell, and you won't have any problems, right? :mrgreen: I also found this particular statement about using chewing gum as a remedy, and the reason that it didn't work, "None work since moles and gophers don't chew gum." :rofl:


----------



## csbutler

Two weeks after sand. Grass filled in pretty good. Still trying to fill in where the yard was either thin or very low. Mowing at the lowest setting on my rotary. Looking forward to the day I get a reel.


----------



## ajmikola

Redtenchu said:


> Quick picture as I was putting the Toro away.


Red your yard looks amazing. Did you have to do any leveling? Your yard is very smooth. I can't cut less than .7' or i will have contour lines everywhere which looks horrible.


----------



## Redtenchu

ajmikola said:


> Did you have to do any leveling? Your yard is very smooth. I can't cut less than .7' or i will have contour lines everywhere which looks horrible.


I simply used a stream of water from my garden hose to knock down high spots. The muddy water found its way into low spots and settled.

I used 5-6 bags of play sand over the years to fill a few low spots.

Using my Toro after a rain while the soil is damp/wet has also helped in leveling out high spots.

Like all things in the lawn, it takes time.


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Iriasj2009

ahartzell said:


>


Looks great man!


----------



## ATLawn

Parents' Zoyzia Lawn that I'm caring for


----------



## Ware

ATLawn said:


> Parents' Zoyzia Lawn that I'm caring for


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## ahartzell

Iriasj2009 said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu

You guys make me want to get outside and Mow!


----------



## FATC1TY

I've mowed 3 times since Monday.

I'm addicted to mowing, more so now with my tru cut.

Fighting some disease, and taking my yard down from almost 2 inches to .75. Looks like crap!!

Even had someone stop running to ask why I'm killing my grass. I'm sure I will catch them with no shoes on next spring..


----------



## Stro3579

Redtenchu said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to do any leveling? Your yard is very smooth. I can't cut less than .7' or i will have contour lines everywhere which looks horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> I simply used a stream of water from my garden hose to knock down high spots. The muddy water found its way into low spots and settled.
> 
> I used 5-6 bags of play sand over the years to fill a few low spots.
> 
> Using my Toro after a rain while the soil is damp/wet has also helped in leveling out high spots.
> 
> Like all things in the lawn, it takes time.
Click to expand...

Your house must be fairly new? I can't see just adding a lot of water on my yard to take away high spots. I have clay soil and the house is approx 15 years old. The soil is settled for the most part. Do you think this method would still work? Also when you run your toro after it rains, you are just rolling the yard, not cutting right?


----------



## Redtenchu

Stro3579 said:


> Your house must be fairly new?


Built in late 2005, first owners purchased the house in 2006. 


Stro3579 said:


> I can't see just adding a lot of water on my yard to take away high spots.


Adding a lot of water on the yard won't take away high spots, and not what I said. 
*BUT *
If you use a stream of water from a garden hose it WILL disperse the soil in an area. This dispersion will lower the area you are spraying. This should be done in small amounts over a period of time. Doing this too much in one area will create a low spot. 


Stro3579 said:


> I have clay soil and the house is approx 15 years old. The soil is settled for the most part. Do you think this method would still work?


 I also have clay soil, and my home is just a few years newer. It will work, but takes time and won't give you the quick results you can achieve from leveling with sand.


Stro3579 said:


> Also when you run your toro after it rains, you are just rolling the yard, not cutting right?


 I'm cutting the lawn, I've never rolled the grass.


----------



## Stro3579

[/quote] I'm cutting the lawn, I've never rolled the grass.
[/quote] does rolling the yard damage it?

I will have to try the water thing. I have a couple of small high spots that gets shave when cutting slightly under .5"

Thanks for Your input.


----------



## Redtenchu

Stro3579 said:


> does rolling the yard damage it?
> 
> I will have to try the water thing. I have a couple of small high spots that gets shave when cutting slightly under .5"
> 
> Thanks for Your input.


 I don't think rolling damages Bermuda as much as it might other grass types, but I couldn't say for sure.

Hitting the scalped or shaved areas after I finished mowing was exactly what I did.


----------



## Stro3579

Redtenchu said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does rolling the yard damage it?
> 
> I will have to try the water thing. I have a couple of small high spots that gets shave when cutting slightly under .5"
> 
> Thanks for Your input.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think rolling damages Bermuda as much as it might other grass types, but I couldn't say for sure.
> 
> Hitting the scalped or shaved areas after I finished mowing was exactly what I did.
Click to expand...

I thought it wasnt good to compact the soil (rolling it)? If its ok to roll the soil, I have a 500lb roller I will use. lol!! I really didnt want to go that route, because I just areated a couple weeks ago. but I havent been able to use my new Gm1600 because of a couple of bump spots and high spots. I will open a thread and post pict.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does rolling the yard damage it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think rolling damages Bermuda as much as it might other grass types, but I couldn't say for sure.
Click to expand...

Agree, I'm sure it's a stressor, but I think rolling greens is fairly common.

What do they say - everything in moderation? :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> ..... but I think rolling greens is fairly common.


Ironing?


----------



## FATC1TY

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but I think rolling greens is fairly common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironing?
Click to expand...

Rolling the greens after cutting them so they are ultra smooth for the players.


----------



## Cavan806

Had a bunch of the neighbors over for a party last month. All the kids loved playing in the backyard.



I still have a lot of landscaping to do, but its fun to see how far this backyard has come along.

Cheers!


----------



## J_nick

Cavan806 said:


>


Looking good Cavan! How's the natural edge doing? Are you having to edge it frequently to keep the runners out of the beds?


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> Cavan806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Cavan!
Click to expand...

+1, looks great!


----------



## Cavan806

J_nick said:


> Cavan806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Cavan! How's the natural edge doing? Are you having to edge it frequently to keep the runners out of the beds?
Click to expand...

The edge is holding up pretty well since I rented that bed re-definer. I will try to take a better pic tonight when I get home.
I just take my string trimmer and turn it up sideways and run it along the edge about every other mow now. Honestly it really just depends if I have the time. The runners are def there when I do trim though.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler

Cavan806 said:


> Had a bunch of the neighbors over for a party last month. All the kids loved playing in the backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of landscaping to do, but its fun to see how far this backyard has come along.
> 
> Cheers!


Beautiful backyard! Great job!


----------



## jayhawk

FATC1TY said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but I think rolling greens is fairly common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rolling the greens after cutting them so they are ultra smooth for the players.
Click to expand...

Oh boy, you can get one of those at auction -> TRUTURF R52-ELT


----------



## Ware

Bumping this thread up... :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Nobody wants to post after Ware.. look how dark green that is. Nice.

Meh.. She's still a little sore from some abusive HOC changes and even showing some stress from spot treating sedgehammer. But my grandpa was impressed so that was good.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> Nobody wants to post after Ware.. look how dark green that is. Nice.
> 
> Meh.. She's still a little sore from some abusive HOC changes and even showing some stress from spot treating sedgehammer. But my grandpa was impressed so that was good.


Yea, ware is killing it. 
Yours is looking great!!!!!


----------



## ATLawn

Mowing every other day with all this rain, and even after mowing only since Wednesday today I still had some scalping. This lawn is so unlevel it's not funny. Will probably try my hand at leveling next spring, we'll see. Not great photos but it's what I got.


----------



## Redtenchu

Just a few moments ago.


----------



## southernguy311

Slid a mow in before dark


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Slid a mow in before dark


Looks great! What's the HOC?


----------



## southernguy311

Ware said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slid a mow in before dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! What's the HOC?
Click to expand...

.625 or 5/8 
Whichever your preference😉


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


> Just a few moments ago.


Switched up the angle! Nice!


----------



## Ware

southernguy311 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slid a mow in before dark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! What's the HOC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .625 or 5/8
> Whichever your preference😉
Click to expand...

20/32 :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Redtenchu said:


> Just a few moments ago.


Thats a DOMINATION line!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Nothing fancy


----------



## trc

Emerald zoysia @ .750


----------



## wardconnor

Looks good trc


----------



## Ware

+1, looks great guys!


----------



## Ware

There is no green like overcast day green...


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> There is no green like overcast day green...


Looks great! And +1, I was admiring my "green" today as well.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I think my St. Augustine looks it's best with a few days growth. Its version of a 5 o'clock shadow is a 5 day cut shadow.


----------



## chapman

Morning green is the best


----------



## J_nick

Mowed some double singles today. Not sure what pattern I like best double light or double dark.


----------



## Spammage

Close call, but I've got to go with double darks. Looks great!


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Close call, but *I've got to go with double darks*. Looks great!


+1


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close call, but *I've got to go with double darks*. Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## dfw_pilot

Double dark is the same as double light, right? Just a different viewing angle?


----------



## J_nick

dfw_pilot said:


> Double dark is the same as double light, right? Just a different viewing angle?


Yes that is true. It helps when the sun is behind you though. Both pictures in the above post were takin looking north. Here is one of the back yard looking south so it should be double dark but it's hard to even see it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Double cut the Bermuda yesterday at 1.5 inches with the new reel. Can't level until next year. It looked great at 2 inches and I scalped and backlapped the new reel just as Red's great video on YouTube showed. Reel was sharp all the way across. Do these cut effects look like it's from bumpiness, improper waking speed, or something else? 




*theres no roller or anything on my mower


----------



## Bunnysarefat

J_nick said:


> Mowed some double singles today. Not sure what pattern I like best double light or double dark.


I kind of like the double light. Either way though, :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Bunnysarefat said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed some double singles today. Not sure what pattern I like best double light or double dark.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like the double light. Either way though, :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm kinda liking the double lights also but it's hard going against the darker green color. It was kind of a pain to mow. I like to zone out and have my relaxing time when I mow not constantly thinking about the pattern.

It's hard to see what you're seeing in you pictures above. Maybe wheels marks? Horizontal light will make even the slightest imperfection appear way worse than it really is. Can you see the effects during daytime?


----------



## Stro3579

J_nick said:


> Mowed some double singles today. Not sure what pattern I like best double light or double dark.


Looks sick!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Yes, I can see it during the daytime, it's just easiest to see in front of that light. There is some scalping that it noticble that wasn't there at the higher HOC, but that situation is a little more complex based on my recent mowing schedule and HOC changes, so I avoided trying to post a question specifically about the scalping. Basically I want to know, generally speaking for the rest of this year, if an area is getting scalped when you mow more than you'd like but but not terrible, will it continue to scalp or will the grass "adapt" and shorten its leaf height so it's not being scalped every time.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Maybe I jumped the gun or maybe I just haven't mastered the new mower's controls. It did look a lot better today. So I raised the HOC about a mm or two and cut it a little different. I'll see if those patterns are similar in the light tonight. I'll also probably stop complaining. 

Before



After


----------



## Redtenchu

Bunnysarefat said:


> Maybe I jumped the gun or maybe I just haven't mastered the new mower's controls. It did look a lot better today. So I raised the HOC about a mm or two and cut it a little different. I'll see if those patterns are similar in the light tonight. I'll also probably stop complaining.


 Looks Great!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

And not spilt marking blue this time


----------



## ajmikola

Took the mclane for a whirl. I'm actually very proud of this machine. Paid 100$ for it. Now that i can backlap i'd say it looks pretty darn good.







The same however cannot be said about my front hill. I am SO jealous of everyone with a flat property. I am working on a fix for that, more to come.


----------



## Iriasj2009

ajmikola said:


> Took the mclane for a whirl. I'm actually very proud of this machine. Paid 100$ for it. Now that i can backlap i'd say it looks pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same however cannot be said about my front hill. I am SO jealous of everyone with a flat property. I am working on a fix for that, more to come.


Density and color looks amazing man! Are you using PGR?


----------



## ajmikola

Iriasj2009 said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the mclane for a whirl. I'm actually very proud of this machine. Paid 100$ for it. Now that i can backlap i'd say it looks pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same however cannot be said about my front hill. I am SO jealous of everyone with a flat property. I am working on a fix for that, more to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Density and color looks amazing man! Are you using PGR?
Click to expand...

Yes, i use pgr and those 2 hell strips get 100% sun all day long. I also recently put some generic scotts max green on it.
I actually caught an older lady taking her shoes off and walking around on it. Haha. I love it!


----------



## Redtenchu

I try to avoid posting much of my neighbors property on here. However, I was taking this photo earlier and wanted to share this nice lawn across from me. He is a retired teacher and baseball/softball coach from a small town 15 minutes away. He battled cancer this past year. Earlier this spring, he was so weak from the Chemo treatments he was only able to mow a few passes before needing a rest. He never gave up fighting the cancer or caring for his lawn. *#respect*


----------



## Bunnysarefat

ajmikola said:


> Took the mclane for a whirl. I'm actually very proud of this machine. Paid 100$ for it. Now that i can backlap i'd say it looks pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same however cannot be said about my front hill. I am SO jealous of everyone with a flat property. I am working on a fix for that, more to come.


Looks really great, especially those strips. I have a similar problem as you new old McLane and a hill. Not sure about yours, but the contols aren't the smoothest or most intuitive on mine. I tried double cutting at 45 degree angles (an X pattern if you're standing in front of it) and got much better results than up-down or side-side. You might try some different combos of directions.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Redtenchu said:


> I try to avoid posting much of my neighbors property on here. However, I was taking this photo earlier and wanted to share this nice lawn across from me. He is a retired teacher and baseball/softball coach from a small town 15 minutes away. He battled cancer this past year. Earlier this spring, he was so weak from the Chemo treatments he was only able to mow a few passes before needing a rest. He never gave up fighting the cancer or caring for his lawn. *#respect*


Those Okies are fighters.


----------



## palms

Redtenchu said:


> He never gave up


Semper Fi. Utmost respect to this gentleman...very well done!


----------



## raldridge2315

I love the color in early morning. It's obvious that I need to apply some sand. It's been many years since I have done this. Since I had the two oak trees removed in April, it seems as though the holes are showing up more. Next spring when I fill in the tree holes with sprigs, I plan to re-level. I'm currently mowing at one inch. There is no way to go lower right now without some real ugliness showing up..


----------



## Brodgers88

Here's a couple pictures of my girlfriend's centipede lawn that I've been maintaining this season. It's coming along very nicely. It's spreading pretty aggressively into the bare areas on the side yards and back yard where sod was not planted over the entire area. If you look closely on the right side of the first pic you can see that pipe clean out thing. Basically all the grass there has spread over from where the sod stopped at the irrigation box (hard to see in the pic but it's just to the left of the pipe clean out). It's had some issues in localized spots that appeared to me to be fungal. You can kind of see the discolored grass in the top left of the first pic. I did not apply any fungicide but these areas seem to be recovering since the last fertilizer application a month ago. I've only made two fertilizer apps of 16-4-8 each at .5 lb N/k so 1 lb N/k total for the season. HOC is 2"



















Have to include one of my Bermuda  This is from yesterday right after mowing. HOC 7/8"


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

Brodgers88 said:


> Here's a couple pictures of my girlfriend's centipede lawn that I've been maintaining this season. It's coming along very nicely. It's spreading pretty aggressively into the bare areas on the side yards and back yard where sod was not planted over the entire area. If you look closely on the right side of the first pic you can see that pipe clean out thing. Basically all the grass there has spread over from where the sod stopped at the irrigation box (hard to see in the pic but it's just to the left of the pipe clean out). It's had some issues in localized spots that appeared to me to be fungal. You can kind of see the discolored grass in the top left of the first pic. I did not apply any fungicide but these areas seem to be recovering since the last fertilizer application a month ago. I've only made two fertilizer apps of 16-4-8 each at .5 lb N/k so 1 lb N/k total for the season. HOC is 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to include one of my Bermuda  This is from yesterday right after mowing. HOC 7/8"


The last pictures is beautiful ♥


----------



## Ware

From yesterday...


----------



## BryanThigpen

Just started reeling 2 months ago on my hybrid. Hooked at 7/8


----------



## Redtenchu

BryanThigpen said:


> Just started reeling 2 months ago on my hybrid. Hooked at 7/8


Welcome to TLF!

Your lawn is beautiful


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> BryanThigpen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started reeling 2 months ago on my hybrid. Hooked at 7/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to TLF!
> 
> Your lawn is beautiful
Click to expand...

+1, looks great!


----------



## Redtenchu

Post scalp is looking better, hoping it's back to domination status by next weekend.


----------



## ahartzell

Redtenchu said:


> Post scalp is looking better, hoping it's back to domination status by next weekend.


It's dominating mine so mission accomplished :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## jayhawk

noon est on eclipse day (single cut yesterday)

looking east:


need to get that sunken sidewalk fixed - no rebar: thanks builder


----------



## dfw_pilot

Looking great, Jayhawk.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I have stripes now!!!


----------



## ahartzell

In honor of eclipse day and the fact that my yard is slacking. I decided to try the circle pattern. What do I have to lose?


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> In honor of eclipse day and the fact that my yard is slacking. I decided to try the circle pattern. What do I have to lose?


I love it!


----------



## Redtenchu

A different angle, I don't like to mow this because of the odd driveway angles.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> In honor of eclipse day and the fact that my yard is slacking. I decided to try the circle pattern. What do I have to lose?


Looks good! I know you've been dying to try this. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

^^^ The tree is radiating messages to the bushes.


----------



## ahartzell

dfw_pilot said:


> ^^^ The tree is radiating messages to the bushes.


Hahaha it is kind of mesmerizing 😜


----------



## BsblCoach

New to the site. This is my bermuda lawn planted from seed last summer. Finally starting to come around right after the year mark.


----------



## dfw_pilot

BsblCoach said:


> New to the site.


Looks great! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## J_nick

dfw_pilot said:


> BsblCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Welcome to TLF!
Click to expand...

+1 to everything he said

What kind of Bermuda did you plant? It looks nice and thick.


----------



## Concretestorm

BsblCoach said:


> New to the site. This is my bermuda lawn planted from seed last summer. Finally starting to come around right after the year mark.


DUDE! You cut 25k with a manual reel?!!
You must be an athlete


----------



## BsblCoach

It's not too bad but wanted to try it out before I spent a lot of money on something else. It's jubilee a mix of riviera and continental if I'm correct


----------



## J_nick

BsblCoach said:


> It's not too bad but wanted to try it out before I spent a lot of money on something else. It's jubilee a mix of riviera and continental if I'm correct


Riviera and Transcontinental, it looks good. I just planted Riviera a couple months ago and I have been impressed with it so far.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

Concretestorm said:


> BsblCoach said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the site. This is my bermuda lawn planted from seed last summer. Finally starting to come around right after the year mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE! You cut 25k with a manual reel?!!
> You must be an athlete
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: magnifico


----------



## Girthalamule

I honor of football season I threw down some large stripes.


----------



## Cavan806

I really like the super wide stripes.


----------



## Redtenchu

Girthalamule said:


> I honor of football season I threw down some large stripes.


Awesome, welcome to TLF!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Finally getting the hang of the McLane. Need a load of sand to smooth things out.


----------



## Redtenchu

Nice!


----------



## lagerman72

Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.



Looks good Fistertondeluxe! You'll get the hang in no time!!


----------



## Redtenchu

lagerman72 said:


> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.


I was wondering about you after seeing some crazy IG posts 🤣. Looking good!


----------



## lagerman72

Redtenchu said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about you after seeing some crazy IG posts 🤣. Looking good!
Click to expand...

lol, good fun summer!!!


----------



## Ware

lagerman72 said:


>


----------



## wardconnor

lagerman72 said:


> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.


Whats the mclane status? Still using or no? Whats your final assessment on the JD?


----------



## lagerman72

wardconnor said:


> Whats the mclane status? Still using or no? Whats your final assessment on the JD?


Sold the Mclane and only using the JD. I really like the way it cuts and the ease of adjustment but still not sure on the floating head for my use. I get a lot of "bobbing" when it gets thicker (seems like a lot this time of year), which could just mean I need to be a lot smoother. Going to re-level next spring and keep getting used to it for another year..who know's, maybe it's me that needs more time.. :lol:

And ware, nice GIF! :thumbup:


----------



## MarkV

Some of you smart interwebs / programmer people need to come up with a way we can vote on yard pic of the year.

Submit one pic and get one vote.

I'm torn between two at the moment. That's why I suggest a competition.


----------



## Redtenchu

Everyone that improved this season is a winner, no competition needed!


----------



## Redtenchu

Redtenchu said:


> Everyone that improved this season is a winner, no competition needed!


I sound like the "everyone gets a trophy" mom.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone that improved this season is a winner, no competition needed!
> 
> 
> 
> I sound like the "everyone gets a trophy" mom.
Click to expand...

Exactly.... Red that was so freaking weak.... A participation award? "everyone is a winner"?

Comp.... PE... tition.....


----------



## Stro3579

lagerman72 said:


> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Fistertondeluxe! You'll get the hang in no time!!


Looks great!!


----------



## bwatso01

A little Wednesday night striping session down in GA...decided to go up to 2" HOC to reduce the stress from the extreme heat we have been experiencing last 2 weeks!


----------



## Iriasj2009

bwatso01 said:


> A little Wednesday night striping session down in GA...decided to go up to 2" HOC to reduce the stress from the extreme heat we have been experiencing last 2 weeks!


2"!!! Pretty high for tifsport but it looks great!!


----------



## bwatso01

Agreed....been keeping it at max 1.5" all summer but was having to cut at least twice a week to keep up. Missed this past weekend cut as we were out of town and didn't get to it until tonight. Plan on investing in some PGR next year and going back to using my reel mower at 1"....but I have to say it does still look nice at 2".


----------



## Iriasj2009

bwatso01 said:


> Agreed....been keeping it at max 1.5" all summer but was having to cut at least twice a week to keep up. Missed this past weekend cut as we were out of town and didn't get to it until tonight. Plan on investing in some PGR next year and going back to using my reel mower at 1"....but I have to say it does still look nice at 2".


PGR WILL let you mow less often. That was mowed with a rotary?!


----------



## bwatso01

Yep...a Toro 30" Timemaster with a striping kit. Mower does a great job so far at 1.5"-2". My reel is a 27" TruCut with a front roller.


----------



## bretben55

lagerman72 said:


> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.
> 
> 
> Wow! Is that one pass, or did you go over that twice? Looks amazing.
> 
> Looks good Fistertondeluxe! You'll get the hang in no time!!


----------



## lagerman72

bretben55 said:


> lagerman72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since I've posted a picture. Three weeks post scalp/veritcut, .625 HOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Is that one pass, or did you go over that twice? Looks amazing.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Two passes but after a while if you rotate passes each time it will end up doing that with just one pass, as it'll get "conditioned" to lay a certain way.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

My lawn 14 months ago vs today


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> My lawn 14 months ago vs today


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Bunnysarefat said:


> My lawn 14 months ago vs today


holy crap.. This is a very nice difference. You are NOT messing around.


----------



## Sidney

I hate that I never quite got my yard right this year to post any pictures. Hopefully next year I will post several.


----------



## Ware

Sidney said:


> I hate that I never quite got my yard right this year to post any pictures. Hopefully next year I will post several.


You don't have to have a trophy yard to post in this thread. Go for it! We're all in different stages of progress, and it's fun to look back and see where you've been. :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Thanks guys. I put a lot of work into it, as do we all, and it's great to see and share the fruits of all our labor as we try and tame nature, 2017 style. Still baffles me when people don't care at all about their lawns. It's such a cool challenge that's right there in your face, and you've got to do something about your lawn anyways (usually by law!) so why not do your best at it? I just don't understand how people did or learned anything before the internet!?!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Ware said:


> Sidney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that I never quite got my yard right this year to post any pictures. Hopefully next year I will post several.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to have a trophy yard to post in this thread. Go for it! We're all in different stages of progress, and it's fun to look back and see where you've been. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I also didn't meet my expectations this year but that's okay, learned a lot this season.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Sidney said:


> I hate that I never quite got my yard right this year to post any pictures. Hopefully next year I will post several.


That was a Christmas card photo on a good hair day. Not really representative if it's daily look. Next time I cut it I thought it looked pretty bad when I tried something different.

Of course I'm not going to put on my Christmas card the mole damage that's been popping up in the back recently that I've been in denial about! (Yes I've seen the thread)


----------



## Reel Low Dad

First pic was May 4th. The second was today. Not to shabby minus the crabgrass remnants


----------



## csbutler

Fistertondeluxe said:


> First pic was May 4th. The second was today. Not to shabby minus the crabgrass remnants


I love seeing before and after pictures. Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Reel Low Dad

csbutler said:


> I love seeing before and after pictures. Nice job! :thumbup:


Thanks. I was shocked when I went back to my starting picture. I don't mind posting pics even with my brown spots. We all put tons of work into our yards and I like seeing them at all stages. So I say show them off. I talk more abouty yard than a cross fitter does about CrossFit. Backyard is next year.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Reel Low Dad

Ware said:


>


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


>


Ha, all I see are the imperfections. :lol:


----------



## Tellycoleman

Sidney said:


> I hate that I never quite got my yard right this year to post any pictures. Hopefully next year I will post several.


Dude
Have you seen my lawn pictures lately?
My failure and eventual success I hope will motivate others


----------



## southernguy311

Upper 90's all week. Only green lawn in the hood. Quick snip one pass too hot too be out there any longer. Completely soaked my tshirt in 25 minutes. Not a dry spot on it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

southernguy311 said:


> Upper 90's all week. Only green lawn in the hood. Quick snip one pass too hot too be out there any longer. Completely soaked my tshirt in 25 minutes. Not a dry spot on it.


Very nice. I like how you manage that egde around that box too. Is that grass soft? I've never seen it anywhere I can recall.


----------



## Cory

Hey y'all! I've been stalking this forum for a few months now, really appreciate all the great info here! My lawn isn't that great at the moment although it sure is one of the better in the neighborhood :lol: . We bought our house new in April 2017 but the builder had finished June of 2016 and did a pretty bad job installing and maintaining the sod in the front. It's been a rough road to where I am at now with it mostly because I had no idea what I was doing in the beginning (thought Scott's weed n feed was all I needed  ) but it's getting there. The back was supposed to be seeded by the builder but it was basically dirt and weeds when we moved in, now its a mix of not sure what and a lot of crab grass :lol: . I didn't do anything with it this year because between the fence being put in, septic tank and drain field settling, and the pool being installed it would have been destroyed anyway. That's next years project. Anyway, thanks for having me! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


>


Can you please give details on how you handle the ditch, transition to ditch, mowing ditch,etc. All things ditch.. Please give details with pics.


----------



## Cory

wardconnor said:


> Can you please give details on how you handle the ditch, transition to ditch, mowing ditch,etc. All things ditch.. Please give details with pics.


Currently I mow it with my rider and use a weed eater on both sides of the drive, not sure how I will do it once my reel mower arrives. The deck on my rider has anti scalp wheels on both sides so when I enter the ditch it doesn't scalp the crown, I just make sure that when I mow the crown I'm not mowing it with the center of the deck.


----------



## wardconnor

Cory said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please give details on how you handle the ditch, transition to ditch, mowing ditch,etc. All things ditch.. Please give details with pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I mow it with my rider and use a weed eater on both sides of the drive, not sure how I will do it once my reel mower arrives. The deck on my rider has anti scalp wheels on both sides so when I enter the ditch it doesn't scalp the crown, I just make sure that when I mow the crown I'm not mowing it with the center of the deck.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Can you please give details on how you handle the ditch, transition to ditch, mowing ditch,etc. All things ditch.. Please give details with pics.


I mow my earthen ditch with a Honda HRX217HYA and profanity. HOC is 2.5". The transition from reel to rotary is just a straight line - I don't try to feather the edge or anything.

A new sidewalk is being engineered that will run between my fence and the ditch. Once it is poured, I will reel mow everything inside the sidewalk and continue to rotary mow everything outside of it. When I had my irrigation system installed this spring, I set the heads just inside my property line in anticipation of the new sidewalk - which will lay in the road right-of-way.

Here are some photos - the ditch is scalping pretty bad, but I don't want to raise the HOC above 2.5".


----------



## Redtenchu

Quick picture yesterday.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please give details on how you handle the ditch, transition to ditch, mowing ditch,etc. All things ditch.. Please give details with pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I mow my earthen ditch with a Honda HRX217HYA and profanity. HOC is 2.5". The transition from reel to rotary is just a straight line - I don't try to feather the edge or anything.
> 
> A new sidewalk is being engineered that will run between my fence and the ditch. Once it is poured, I will reel mow everything inside the sidewalk and continue to rotary mow everything outside of it. When I had my irrigation system installed this spring, I set the heads just inside my property line in anticipation of the new sidewalk - which will lay in the road right-of-way.
> 
> Here are some photos - the ditch is scalping pretty bad, but I don't want to raise the HOC above 2.5".
Click to expand...

Interesting. Thanks for sharing your hidden lawn area. When will you get the sidewalk?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Tried out the ole single double striping.


----------



## FATC1TY

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Tried out the ole single double striping.


Looks good, double singles look good.

Little off topic what are you doing for your dollar spot? Trying to tackle mine!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

FATC1TY said:


> Looks good, double singles look good.
> 
> Little off topic what are you doing for your dollar spot? Trying to tackle mine!


Not dollar spot. I went a tad heavy on my quinclorac to knock out crabgrass. Also added some sand for real low spots to bring them up so next year it can be better.


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


> Quick picture yesterday.


Nice!


----------



## FATC1TY

Fistertondeluxe said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, double singles look good.
> 
> Little off topic what are you doing for your dollar spot? Trying to tackle mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Not dollar spot. I went a tad heavy on my quinclorac to knock out crabgrass. Also added some sand for real low spots to bring them up so next year it can be better.
Click to expand...

Apologize! Looked like maybe high spots
I guess but Indeed does look like when I take Celsius to the yard and slam some offending weeds.


----------



## wardconnor

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Tried out the ole single double striping.


Looks good there... But my question is..... Did you do that in a TLF shirt?


----------



## ATLawn

Cut mine and my parents today. Really starting to fall for this Zeon Zoysia...


----------



## Reel Low Dad

wardconnor said:


> Looks good there... But my question is..... Did you do that in a TLF shirt?


Sure did!


----------



## Redtenchu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K565SHuGcaw


----------



## Iriasj2009

Redtenchu said:


>


Those stripes are insane!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Iriasj2009 said:


> Those stripes are insane!


+1!


----------



## csbutler

Still have a little brown from the scalp but it's getting there.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Not from today but this is why I do what we all do!


----------



## bwatso01

Total Neighbor domination line!


----------



## Ware




----------



## Bunnysarefat

The latest DTPA iron powder mix doesn't seem to work as well as the HEDTA product I bought previously that had a little bit of nitrogen. This is two days after application and I went over label rate. Before-left after-right. I can't tell a difference but I don't see green well.


----------



## Iriasj2009

bwatso01 said:


> Total Neighbor domination line!


Nice!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bunnysarefat said:


> The latest DTPA iron powder mix doesn't seem to work as well as the HEDTA product I bought previously that had a little bit of nitrogen. This is two days after application and I went over label rate. Before-left after-right. I can't tell a difference but I don't see green well.


No difference to me, but The before AND the after look great!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Rain finally stopped. Time to dig.


----------



## Cory

Not as nice as most of y'alls but definatly nicer than the neighbors


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Not as nice as most of y'alls but definatly nicer than the neighbors


 :thumbup: Yessir, you're doing fine! Look at those lime green yards.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

bwatso01 said:


> Total Neighbor domination line!


Your neighbor.. I hope they're taking it ok. That tifsport is something else. I almost got that for my lawn. Yours is looking good. Nice green color too.


----------



## Ware

My yard doesn't look all that great, but a domination line is a domination line, right?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Add a TLF sticker to the mower and the striping increase by 200%.


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Add a TLF sticker to the mower and the striping increase by 200%.


Trade secret. :thumbup:


----------



## bwatso01

Decided to go 45deg to the house this time with the stripes...I am liking this look!!


----------



## Redtenchu

Very Nice Everyone!

&#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## wardconnor

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Add a TLF sticker to the mower and the striping increase by 200%.


I would have to say that your neighbors yard looks pretty bad.

Your yard looks great.


----------



## poclark

First growing season of new sod. Kept it tall (too tall) this year to help with root development. In spring, the plan is to scalp, core aerate and level. Going to need lots of sand...

Once that is completed I'll see if it is even remotely ready for a reel mower. It's a new construction so dealing with major compaction issues.









_*Some folks were having trouble with their browsers downloading the large file size photos. I reduced them and uploaded them with the postimage plugin. -Ware_


----------



## Ware

poclark said:


> First growing season of new sod. Kept it tall (too tall) this year to help with root development. In spring, the plan is to scalp, core aerate and level. Going to need lots of sand...
> 
> Once that is completed I'll see if it is even remotely ready for a reel mower. It's a new construction so dealing with major compaction issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Some folks were having trouble with their browsers downloading the large file size photos. I reduced them and uploaded them with the postimage plugin. -Ware_


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Ware

poclark said:


> First growing season of new sod...


You're our 500th member, by way! PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a couple TLF stickers.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> poclark said:
> 
> 
> 
> First growing season of new sod...
> 
> 
> 
> You're our 500th member, by way! PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a couple TLF stickers.
Click to expand...

A FREE 6 month membership AND stickers??? :shock: 
Nice.
Welcome to the Forums, poclark.


----------



## BryanThigpen

I need some stickers and a couple t-shirts!! How do we get them Ware?!?!


----------



## Ware

BryanThigpen said:


> I need some stickers and a couple t-shirts!! How do we get them Ware?!?!


The shirts are all gone, but everything else is still available at the link I provided above. :thumbup:

I suspect there will eventually be another round of shirt orders.


----------



## wardconnor

poclark said:


> First growing season of new sod. Kept it tall (too tall) this year to help with root development. In spring, the plan is to scalp, core aerate and level. Going to need lots of sand...
> 
> Once that is completed I'll see if it is even remotely ready for a reel mower. It's a new construction so dealing with major compaction issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Some folks were having trouble with their browsers downloading the large file size photos. I reduced them and uploaded them with the postimage plugin. -Ware_


I'd say this is dang nice. Looks great. All things good in life take time and work.


Ware said:


> BryanThigpen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need some stickers and a couple t-shirts!! How do we get them Ware?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The shirts are all gone, but everything else is still available at the link I provided above. :thumbup:
> 
> _*I suspect there will eventually be another round of shirt orders.*_
Click to expand...

Lets get this done. Maybe some new pics or slogans.


----------



## raldridge2315

I love the color with early morning sun. I've mentioned before that I had two large oak trees removed back in April. I'm letting that area settle before I sprig it next spring. HOC is one inch. I use Milorganite at 1.15 lbs/K ever four weeks and Blade Iron at 6 oz./K (.11 lbs./K N equivalent) every other week. This may seem like too much to some, but it works for me. Dr. Louis Wise (The Lawn Book) says 1 to 2 lbs. N every 1 to 2 months throughout the season.

My neighbor (left in the photo) does a pretty good job. He travels a lot with his job so he cuts higher. His company brokers sludge from waste treatment plants. He obviously understands natural fertilizer. His wife says he sell sh*t for a living. He says that when I fertilize with Milorganite he thinks he is at work (the odor). A couple of weeks ago, I saw two bags of milo on his drive way.

My neighbor on the other side, not so much. He doesn't hit a lick and his crappy lawn shows it. He pays a squirt and fert and pays to have it mowed. The kid mows at about three inches (I measured it) and doesn't collect the clippings which he blows onto my side. Fortunately there is only about two fee of my grass between my driveway and the property line. I blow it back. I've seen seed heads after he mows.


----------



## Ware




----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


>


This is incredible. Looks fantastic


----------



## Redtenchu

Left side is dry and stripes very well, grass didn't bounce back at all! Lol


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ware said:


> Looks great. Were you standing on the neighbor's roof to take that photo?


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Looks great. Were you standing on the neighbor's roof to take that photo?


On top of the block column in their lawn - identical to the one you see in my yard. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Lawn recovering nicely from dethatch/verticut last week. Much less puffy to walk on as well.


----------



## wardconnor

Spammage said:


> Lawn recovering nicely from dethatch/verticut last week. Much less puffy to walk on as well.


This look excellent



Redtenchu said:


> Left side is dry and stripes very well, grass didn't bounce back at all! Lol


This looks marvelous. Update on construction area in lower left of photo?


Ware said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Were you standing on the neighbor's roof to take that photo?
> 
> 
> 
> On top of the block column in their lawn - identical to the one you see in my yard. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Best kept secret on the internet. Is that column a mailbox as well or just house numbers?


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Best kept secret on the internet. Is that column a mailbox as well or just house numbers?


No, it just has the subdivision name on it. I live at the entrance.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Let's see. Looks like 6 eight inch stones plus the two inch cap. Not counting mortar, that's 50"? Video of you getting up there or it didn't happen. :lol:


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> Let's see. Looks like 6 eight inch stones plus the two inch cap. Not counting mortar, that's 50"? Video of you getting up there or it didn't happen. :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Lol.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Runners that have developed after 3 months. Left this square blank because I'm planning to do something else here but it's filled in quick and low to the ground.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

Ware said:


>


 :thumbup: Nice green ware


----------



## raldridge2315

I'll show you my stripes if you show me yours.


----------



## J_nick

raldridge2315 said:


> I'll show you my stripes if you show me yours.


Deal


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> raldridge2315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll show you my stripes if you show me yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal
Click to expand...

Looks good J for being seeded this year I would say that you are rolling.

Also looks a little bit like you are in need of a rotary vacuum.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Looks good J for being seeded this year I would say that you are rolling.
> 
> Also looks a little bit like you are in need of a rotary vacuum.


Thanks WC, I have an old HRC215 I use for a lawn vacuum. I normally use it or the leaf blower on the weekend to clean up. Looks like I might have to pick up the frequency of my cleanups


----------



## Bunnysarefat

June 1 and today. Pics aren't exactly the same shot but still.. There was some lame tree on the side of the house blocking all muh sunlight. You can see a few plugs I had thrown in there. The soil over here is the worst and I haven't put a ton of effort into getting it to spread. The ground is pebble city and hard as a rock.. But it has done pretty good. Retaining wall coming in the near future to the bottom of the gate and will level somehow. Previous owners were animals and didn't even have gutters installed.


----------



## gatormac2112

Bunnysarefat said:


> Previous owners were animals and didn't even have gutters installed.




I don't have gutters either. I'm a filthy animal :lol:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

gatormac2112 said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Previous owners were animals and didn't even have gutters installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have gutters either. I'm a filthy animal :lol:
Click to expand...

You and others can get away with it but it was flooding out one side of the house and washing away the other side down the hill.


----------



## gatormac2112

Bunnysarefat said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Previous owners were animals and didn't even have gutters installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have gutters either. I'm a filthy animal :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and others can get away with it but it was flooding out one side of the house and washing away the other side down the hill.
Click to expand...

I just thought your quote was funny thats all :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

One side between houses, south

I've mentioned before how zoysia will make it obvious when you're not getting a clean cut...I had a nice white haze from all the tips being damaged....  I was cutting paper so wtf. Sorry I didn't photo it. Haven't had a grind this year, was going to see if I could go every other year. 
Mowed with neighbors mcclane 25 who has a fresh grind, photo doesn't revel so much but was clean and really like the wider base (I have a 20")


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Bunnysarefat said:


> Previous owners were animals and didn't even have gutters installed.


:lol: I resemble that remark. I'm going to get my drainage situation resolved before I put in some gutters on the South side of the house. I've thought about calling a seamless gutter guy to run me a piece for the sides of the house, since that's all I have left to cover. One thing at a time right now.


----------



## bwatso01

A couple of side by side pics of my neighbor "Crush Line" on my side and back yard borders!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

bwatso01 said:


> A couple of side by side pics of my neighbor "Crush Line" on my side and back yard borders!


Is your resulting domination from just fertilizing it, or running irrigation or both?


----------



## Redtenchu

bwatso01 said:


> A couple of side by side pics of my neighbor "Crush Line" on my side and back yard borders!


👌🏻


----------



## raldridge2315

Dominate the neighbor with single doubles.


----------



## raldridge2315

Redtenchu said:


> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of side by side pics of my neighbor "Crush Line" on my side and back yard borders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 👌🏻
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Alan




----------



## Redtenchu

Alan said:


>


Alan! We had been worried about you!


----------



## Alan

Thanks...all good here...fortunately high and dry during Harvey. I had to measure rainwater in a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Redtenchu




----------



## bwatso01

Colonel K0rn said:


> bwatso01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of side by side pics of my neighbor "Crush Line" on my side and back yard borders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your resulting domination from just fertilizing it, or running irrigation or both?
Click to expand...

Both....I fert with an all organic program and also irrigate 2x a week for 30min/zone.


----------



## trc




----------



## Colonel K0rn

trc said:


>


  That's some amazing color and striping you've got there! :thumbup:


----------



## trc

Colonel K0rn said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some amazing color and striping you've got there! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! Just trying to catch up to Spammage...:mrgreen:

In reality the color is somewhere between the two pics. Amazing the contrast of 30 mins leading up to optimal photo conditions at dusk .


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some amazing color and striping you've got there! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1. beautiful


----------



## gatormac2112

trc said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some amazing color and striping you've got there! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Just trying to catch up to Spammage...:mrgreen:
> 
> In reality the color is somewhere between the two pics. Amazing the contrast of 30 mins leading up to optimal photo conditions at dusk .
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to get my Zorro looking that good next year! Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

When ya gotta mow _ya gotta mow_. Even in the rain :mrgreen:


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> When ya gotta mow _ya gotta mow_. Even in the rain :mrgreen:


That reel though... it's spotless.


----------



## wardconnor

^ Ha ha. Nice picture J_Nick


----------



## Colonel K0rn

J_nick said:


> When ya gotta mow _ya gotta mow_. Even in the rain :mrgreen:


:lol: Looks like a Chia Mower.


----------



## ajmikola

Still 80+ degrees here. Grass is growing like crazy.


----------



## J_nick

https://youtu.be/_IAvcXx5TOo


----------



## Stro3579

Just a .50 cut today. Will cut again Sunday and pgr.


----------



## Ware

Looks great guys!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Just a quick mow before my mom gets here.


----------



## Redtenchu

End of the season mow, didn't cut much of anything off 😕


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Nice Redtunchu! You still are getting good striping. My growth has slowed quite a bit as well. I'm miles behind your lawn but wanted to get some thickening before it goes dormant.


----------



## Redtenchu

OutdoorEnvy said:


> Nice Redtunchu! You still are getting good striping. My growth has slowed quite a bit as well. I'm miles behind your lawn but wanted to get some thickening before it goes dormant.


It's all about making improvements each year, stick with it and you'll get there!


----------



## Redtenchu

Took a quick picture after I cut today.


----------



## ahartzell

Will need a verticut and leveling in the spring but not bad for one season of work (leveling, fert, herbicides, greens mower, etc)....and considering its mid-October (with highs still mid 80's)


----------



## Iriasj2009

ahartzell said:


> Will need a verticut and leveling in the spring but not bad for one season of work (leveling, fert, herbicides, greens mower, etc)....and considering its mid-October (with highs still mid 80's)


Looking good!


----------



## Ware

Looks good! Definitely moving in the right direction!

May 17









October 6


----------



## HoosierHound

Predominantly zoysia lawn still quite green on Oct 6. The tan is bermuda that has already gone dormant. Going to use these as _before_ pictures in my effort to kill or control the bermuda next year. The back right corner has a some pretty large patches of the stuff.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> Looks good! Definitely moving in the right direction!
> 
> May 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 6


Haha thanks! You keepin tabs on me? 😜


----------



## Redtenchu

ahartzell said:


> Haha thanks! You keepin tabs on me? 😜


Admin keep tabs on everyone... 🕵


----------



## bwatso01

Approaching mid-October fall season here in West Central GA...my TifSport is still holding strong color and still dominating my neighbor!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Snuck a roof, over-the-fence domination shot while I was up there working on something. Never been done before (don't check that claim)


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

HoosierHound said:


> Predominantly zoysia lawn still quite green on Oct 6. The tan is bermuda that has already gone dormant. Going to use these as _before_ pictures in my effort to kill or control the bermuda next year. The back right corner has a some pretty large patches of the stuff.


Wow - a full Bermuda lawn in Indiana! Amazing how different E-ville and Louisville areas are from central IN, which are quite different from upstate IN and MI.

Looking forward to watching your handiwork next year!


----------



## Cory

Neighbor next to me came over to ask me what I was doing with my lawn, he said I was dominating the neighborhood haha. Made wonder if he had been watching some YouTube videos of the LCN :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Cory said:


> Neighbor next to me came over to ask me what I was doing with my lawn, said I was dominating the neighborhood haha. Made wonder if he had been watching some YouTube videos of the LCN :lol:


You are killing it there.

Please describe how you handle that swell ditch.


----------



## Cory

wardconnor said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor next to me came over to ask me what I was doing with my lawn, said I was dominating the neighborhood haha. Made wonder if he had been watching some YouTube videos of the LCN :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are killing it there.
> 
> Please describe how you handle that swell ditch.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I have a California Trimmer and currently cutting at 1.5", it goes up and down the hill fine, just beats me up a little. I mow it long ways too, the mower has no problem with either way. Doubt I would be able to use a greens mower.


----------



## BryanThigpen

Can you expect more from a cheap ole Mclane on October 12th in northern Alabama?!


----------



## Redtenchu

BryanThigpen said:


> Can you expect more from a cheap ole Mclane on October 12th in northern Alabama?!


I love it!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Cory said:


> Neighbor next to me came over to ask me what I was doing with my lawn, said I was dominating the neighborhood haha. Made wonder if he had been watching some YouTube videos of the LCN :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

I got home in time to sneak across the street for a picture.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

The domination lines are real.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I snapped this picture yesterday after a morning clip. I was inspired by the side-to-side YT video that j_nick made, so I wanted to see if I could replicate it with my push reel. Somehow, the lighting makes it look a lot more yellow than it really is. This was taken about high noon, and I had to get the sun to my back. I might have the ability to leave some real stripes via motorized reel in the next day or two


----------



## jayhawk

Redtenchu said:


> I got home in time to sneak across the street for a picture.


It's interesting the builder chose to angle the driveway. But yeah, that's a complete beat down :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Wow, Red has absolutely brutalized his neighbors into total submission. Lol, Red do you use the cardboard method when spreading fert? That line tho.. that is the most alpha male thing I've seen all day. My wife would say that's very unchristian to be rubbing their faces in your grass.. metaphorically.



I am still attempting to recover from the sabatoge of the neighbor's lawn service and reclaim my scalped domination line. My St. Aug really does well this time of year until late November so we'll see how far I can take it. Call me iron man this fall bc it's going down heavy.


----------



## Redtenchu

My spreader has an edge guard, so I use it.

The main lawn domination line is visually created by the scalp job my neighbor preforms every 2 weeks. The left side is created from a complete lack of fertilizer and mowing.

The driveway is funny looking, I believe it's angled like that because of the storm drain in the street.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Looking good everyone!

Heres a shot of my sidestrip. I rarely water/fert and only mow/edge it (1") along with preem. No rain and low 90s so it's holding up great.


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


> domination line is visually created by the scalp job my neighbor preforms every 2 weeks. The left side is created from a complete lack of fertilizer and mowing.


Have those same neighbors here except opposite haha.

Not sure why but I can't see some of the photos that get posted, just says "image", sometimes it's clickable but then the photo isn't there. Anyone know why?


----------



## Ware

Cory said:


> Have those same neighbors here except opposite haha.
> 
> Not sure why but I can't see some of the photos that get posted, just says "image", sometimes it's clickable but then the photo isn't there. Anyone know why?


Looks great! :thumbup:

Sometimes postimage has issues.


----------



## Redtenchu

Cory said:


> Have those same neighbors here except opposite haha.


I love it!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hot off the trailer, and parked in the yard, two new additions to the fleet. Wait, can I call it a fleet yet?


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Hot off the trailer, and parked in the yard, two new additions to the fleet. Wait, can I call it a fleet yet?


Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot off the trailer, and parked in the yard, two new additions to the fleet. Wait, can I call it a fleet yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## raldridge2315

+2


----------



## Redtenchu

It's a hard life for Bermuda in the transition zone!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'm editing some videos that I have of my renovation, and came across this clip that showed the difference I had in my carpet grass/bermuda lawn and my neighbor's lawns. This was just after my first spray of Roundup to begin the renovation.

https://youtu.be/_mlBFQY3JkA


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Grass is still going strong. Absolutely can't wait to get this thing sanded. 1.5 inches plus feels like 12 inches. Also, squirrels have turned on me, putting pecans all over the yard. They don't even bother burying them, just put it below the grass canopy. They better take this nonsense to the garbage Bermuda at the public park.


----------



## Suaverc118

Mowed today at 1.5" which is my height for now. Hoping next year to level a bit and go 1" or so, but for now I'm pretty happy. I've gotten a lot of help from many people in this forum. I'll add some daytime photos tomorrow.


----------



## Suaverc118

Morning pictures of my fresh cut from last night.


----------



## Cavan806

Suaverc118 said:


> Morning pictures of my fresh cut from last night.


Those stepping stones look really good. Do you just mow directly over those? I really like that look.


----------



## Suaverc118

Cavan806 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning pictures of my fresh cut from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stepping stones look really good. Do you just mow directly over those? I really like that look.
Click to expand...

No, all that I use an edger... That alone take 15 plus minutes to get all sides and the tops. I'm not finished with the stones, as I'll take them higher up right before the step with the potted plant. Going to kill off that seeded grass and do so.eghing else there. Not quite sure what I want to do.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Redtenchu

Still trying to hold fast in Shawnee, OK!


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> Still trying to hold fast in Shawnee, OK!


This is awesome. Amazing the difference


----------



## raldridge2315

So, I think it's time to winterize the lawn equipment. Jack frost showed up this morning. Our first frost date is generally taken to be October 31. It's a day early this year.


----------



## Cory

Redtenchu said:


> Still trying to hold fast in Shawnee, OK!


Nice! 👍🏼


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pics after a cut quick today!


----------



## SGrabs33

Redtenchu said:


> A few pics after a cut quick today!


Total domination!


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu, that's just mean. Lol! All those yards went dormant?? When was your last fertilizing?


----------



## Redtenchu

I put down 10-10-10 mid-October.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Redtenchu said:


> I put down 10-10-10 mid-October.


Do you water through these first few nights of fall where it dips towards freezing but then quickly warms back up? I opted not to do that the first cold front and it got colder than forecasted and my Bermuda has looked like crap for weeks with spots of frost damage.


----------



## Redtenchu

Bunnysarefat said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put down 10-10-10 mid-October.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you water through these first few nights of fall where it dips towards freezing but then quickly warms back up? I opted not to do that the first cold front and it got colder than forecasted and my Bermuda has looked like crap for weeks with spots of frost damage.
Click to expand...

No, I don't have full irrigation. When it's time, I let it go.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Been up doing some housework, and forgot to post a picture of my yard from yesterday. I got to do some single-doubles on the front, and just clipped the back. I keep forgetting to take the pictures before the sun gets to the back of the house, and doesn't cast such a long shadow. It really looks better in person


----------



## Iriasj2009

Colonel K0rn said:


> Been up doing some housework, and forgot to post a picture of my yard from yesterday. I got to do some single-doubles on the front, and just clipped the back. I keep forgetting to take the pictures before the sun gets to the back of the house, and doesn't cast such a long shadow. It really looks better in person


I bet you can't wait til next season!


----------



## Bunnysarefat

St. Augustine is starting to get weird but holding on strong, everyone else's grass on the block is already mostly dormant so it's not hard to dominate. This winter, really hoping to take care of some of the dwarf mondograss mixed in those dark spots. Bad idea on previous owners part to try and patch the area next to the trunk that gets shaded out by the trunk. Stuff spreads uncontrollably. 90% of the grass in this photo gets zero direct sunlight during from 10-5, filtered sun is all.


----------



## J_nick

Bunnysarefat said:


> St. Augustine is starting to get weird but holding on strong, everyone else's grass on the block is already mostly dormant so it's not hard to dominate. This winter, really hoping to take care of some of the dwarf mondograss mixed in those dark spots. Bad idea on previous owners part to try and patch the area next to the trunk that gets shaded out by the trunk. Stuff spreads uncontrollably. 90% of the grass in this photo gets zero direct sunlight during from 10-5, filtered sun is all.


Dfw_pilot might come take that mondo off your hands. I know he's shown interest in the past.


----------



## Ware




----------



## Redtenchu

Looking good still!


----------



## LawnNerd

Bunnysarefat said:


> St. Augustine is starting to get weird but holding on strong, everyone else's grass on the block is already mostly dormant so it's not hard to dominate. This winter, really hoping to take care of some of the dwarf mondograss mixed in those dark spots. Bad idea on previous owners part to try and patch the area next to the trunk that gets shaded out by the trunk. Stuff spreads uncontrollably. 90% of the grass in this photo gets zero direct sunlight during from 10-5, filtered sun is all.


I thought i had spreading loriope all this time in a reclaimed rock bed. Nope, it's mondo. I just dug out 3 sections of it yesterday and i found tubers 6+". This stuff is vicious and evil. How are you planning on tackling it, digging?


----------



## Bunnysarefat

LawnNerd said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Augustine is starting to get weird but holding on strong, everyone else's grass on the block is already mostly dormant so it's not hard to dominate. This winter, really hoping to take care of some of the dwarf mondograss mixed in those dark spots. Bad idea on previous owners part to try and patch the area next to the trunk that gets shaded out by the trunk. Stuff spreads uncontrollably. 90% of the grass in this photo gets zero direct sunlight during from 10-5, filtered sun is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i had spreading loriope all this time in a reclaimed rock bed. Nope, it's mondo. I just dug out 3 sections of it yesterday and i found tubers 6+". This stuff is vicious and evil. How are you planning on tackling it, digging?
Click to expand...

Honestly I haven't taken the time to research how to tackle it. I was planning on painting with glyphosate once the grass goes dormant because it's so easy to spot. I didn't know it had tubers. Can't believe in saying this but if I can't totally eliminate it, I'm ok with that because it usually stays shorter than the grass. My front lawn is only really visible in detail in the morning and evening due to the patches of filtered sun all day creating a really harsh contrast of spots of light/dark.


----------



## LawnNerd

Bunnysarefat said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Augustine is starting to get weird but holding on strong, everyone else's grass on the block is already mostly dormant so it's not hard to dominate. This winter, really hoping to take care of some of the dwarf mondograss mixed in those dark spots. Bad idea on previous owners part to try and patch the area next to the trunk that gets shaded out by the trunk. Stuff spreads uncontrollably. 90% of the grass in this photo gets zero direct sunlight during from 10-5, filtered sun is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i had spreading loriope all this time in a reclaimed rock bed. Nope, it's mondo. I just dug out 3 sections of it yesterday and i found tubers 6+". This stuff is vicious and evil. How are you planning on tackling it, digging?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I haven't taken the time to research how to tackle it. I was planning on painting with glyphosate once the grass goes dormant because it's so easy to spot. I didn't know it had tubers. Can't believe in saying this but if I can't totally eliminate it, I'm ok with that because it usually stays shorter than the grass. My front lawn is only really visible in detail in the morning and evening due to the patches of filtered sun all day creating a really harsh contrast of spots of light/dark.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to say this, but it doesn't respond all that well to Glyphosate. Now i sprayed with a surfactant, but painting with a gelatinous consistency might work better. Waxy leaves do a great job repelling anything sprayed on it. I've just resorted to physical removal with a shovel and trowel.


----------



## Redtenchu

Good night sweet girl, I'll see you in 4-5 Months.


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> Good night sweet girl, I'll see you in 4-5 Months.


My wife is excited for that time when I stop mowing. Still very green over here and plenty of sunshine left with highs in the mid 70's all through next week.
What are your plans for the off-season?


----------



## Redtenchu

Suaverc118 said:


> What are your plans for the off-season?


For the lawn, nothing. I'll enjoy the off season getting other things around the house done. I have a lot of projects 90% completed. There is a few things I'll need to repair on the Toro and JD before next season, but nothing major.

You?


----------



## Suaverc118

Redtenchu said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your plans for the off-season?
> 
> 
> 
> For the lawn, nothing. I'll enjoy the off season getting other things around the house done. I have a lot of projects 90% completed. There is a few things I'll need to repair on the Toro and JD before next season, but nothing major.
> 
> You?
Click to expand...

Hopefully get an inground pool installed. But I have a few projects to do like clean and organize the garage, finish a few mulching trees and trimming some back. Also, keep the yard as clean as possible, nice clean edges, shrubs and etc cleaned up.


----------



## Redtenchu

A shot from the roof, i may get out there and clean it up a little more before it's completely brown.


----------



## Ware

I gave mine another cut at 0.45" before lining the driveway, etc with Christmas lights... there is still a lot of green in there.


----------



## MasterMech

Redtenchu said:


> A shot from the roof, i may get out there and clean it up a little more before it's completely brown.


 :lol: I can't even get on my roof to hang lights. The wife has issued a "request" for lights however so I best figure it out soon. :nod:


----------



## Redtenchu

MasterMech said:


> :lol: I can't even get on my roof to hang lights. The wife has issued a "request" for lights however so I best figure it out soon. :nod:


I put up all I can with a ladder from the ground, I'm not a fan of the roof peaks!


----------



## MasterMech

Redtenchu said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I can't even get on my roof to hang lights. The wife has issued a "request" for lights however so I best figure it out soon. :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> I put up all I can with a ladder from the ground, I'm not a fan of the roof peaks!
Click to expand...

That would require a 30 footer for me!


----------



## MasterMech

Better than I feared but still not nearly the level of domination planned!!


----------



## Redtenchu

MasterMech said:


> Better than I feared but still not nearly the level of domination planned!!


Still Domination!



MasterMech said:


> That would require a 30 footer for me!


Dang!


----------



## M311att

Pulled this today in Memphis: I only got 2 apps of PGR down this year. That was Sept and Oct. I feel like this is encouraging.


----------



## csbutler

Back yard is completely brown and has been for a few weeks. The front is still hanging onto some green. I've never had grass hang on this long.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

So, I haven't posted in a bit, but I noticed the day before yesterday that my yard was still green, and the neighbors was brown, with green weeds. This cold snap that we've had, along with rain will probably put it to sleep for the winter. No snow, just lots of cold cold rain.


----------



## Brodgers88

Last pic of the season, taken on 12/11. Ended up at 1" HOC


Almost completely dormant now. Hell strip hung in there pretty strong.


----------



## raldridge2315

Brodgers88 said:


> Last pic of the season, taken on 12/11. Ended up at 1" HOC
> 
> 
> Almost completely dormant now. Hell strip hung in there pretty strong.


The concrete keeps the surrounding turf warmer and green longer.


----------



## Ware

It's not uncommon to see new construction projects get bermuda sod in the winter where I live.


----------

